# Ryzen 9 3900X - Meine Erfahrung



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo Community,

seit letzte Woche steht meine neuer Rechner und ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr unzufrieden.

Meine Konfiguration:

CPU:      AMD Ryzen 9 3900x
MB:        Asrock Taichi x570
RAM:     G.Skill 3200 16-16-16-38
Graka :  Zotac 2080 TI
Power:  Thermaltake Toughpower 850 Watt
SSD NVME 1: WD-Black 500 GB
SSD NVME 2: Corsair MP600


CPU AIO-Kühlung mit 280 Radiator
Gehäuse: Thermaltake 20 GT (5 Propeller)


Zu meinem Leidwesen muss ich feststellen das die CPU sehr unzufrieden läuft. Die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber von AMD sind installiert.
Die CPU wird sehr heiß, selbst bei momentanen niedrigen Raumtemperaturen von 22 Grad, dank eines Klimagerätes.

Ohne Last liegt die Temperatur bei ca 64-72 Grad. Aus Vorsorge sogar die Wärmeleitpaste 2x erneuert. Kein Unterschied.
In Games liegt die Temperatur bei ca. 83-87 Grad. Meiner Meinung nach viel zu hoch.
Lasse ich Prime95 laufen geht die Temperatur auf Anschlag bis 95 Grad hoch.

Ein weiteres Problem ist das an der CPU eine Spannung bei mir bis zu 1,45 Volt anliegt. Definitiv zu hoch. Normal sollten 1,35 Volt sein. Ist aber komischerweise nur selten so.
Ändere ich dieses manuell kann ich jedoch nur einen maximalen takt von ca. 4.000 MHz angeben. Dann sinkt auch die Temperatur auf angenehme 
Werte, aber dafür auch ziemliche Leistungseinbußen. Zum auslesen der Werte habe ich CPU-Z und das Ryzen-Master-Tool genommen. AMD sagt hier das 
wohl nur hier korrekte Werte wiedergegeben werden.

Ich habe ein paar Screenshots angehängt


Mittlerweile bin ich echt enttäuscht und werde die CPU sowie Motherboard zurück geben.


Falls noch jemand diese Erfahrungen gemacht hat, oder das komplette Gegenteil eingetroffen ist, ich würde einen Erfahrungsaustausch begrüßen.


Grüße




Was mich auch richtig nervt ist das der Boosttakt auf maximal 4.225 MHz hochschnellt, mehr sind bei mir nicht drin. Ich weiß das die aktuellen
Ryzen Probleme haben den maximalen Takt überhaupt zu erreichen, allerdings ist das weit entfernt von zufrieden stellenden Werten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

1.) Wenn du nichts an den Werkseinstellungen änderst (bedeutet KEINEN RyzenMaster installieren...) sind deine Temperaturen auch deutlich niedriger sofern deine Kühlung richtig funktioniert. Ich habe nur nen Brocken3 drauf der schwächer ist als dein Kühler und komme bei normalen Raumtemperaturen unter Prime bis in die Größenordnung 85°C.

2.) Die Spannung von 1,45v ist normal für das Chipletdesign (und nicht vergleichbar mit anderen CPUs!). Ryzen3000 hat einen deutlich höheren Chipinnenwiderstand als Ryzen2000 oder gar Intel-CPUs, so dass eine höhere Spannung für den gleichen Stromfluss benötigt wird. AMD spezifiziert bis zu 1,5v.

3.) Der maximale Boosttakt eines 3900X bei großer Last auf allen kernen liegt in der größenordnung von 4 GHz - auch das ist völlig normal. Die hohen Boosttaktraten werden nur bei geringer Einzelkernlast erreicht - und auch nur dann wenn keine Tools dazwischenfunken (du kannst HWMonitor und CPUZ benutzen, die haben die gleiche Engine und lesen korrekt aus).
Der RyzenMaster scheint noch sehr buggy zu sein - bei mir ändert sich sogar der Mainboard DebugLED-Code auf nen fehler wenn ich das programm starte. Den würde ich aktuell nicht nutzen wollen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der RyzenMaster scheint noch sehr buggy zu sein - bei mir ändert sich sogar der Mainboard DebugLED-Code auf nen fehler wenn ich das programm starte. Den würde ich aktuell nicht nutzen wollen.



Nicht nur der RyzenMaster... Aktuell haben wir immer noch AGESA 1003AB und das ist ebenfalls definitiv nicht der Weisheit letzter  Schluß!


----------



## Westcoast (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Also ich finde die temperaturen ein bischen hoch, immerhin wird hier eine 280 er AIO verwendet.
man müsste mal schauen, ob der Kühler richtig montiert wurde. Man darf nicht vergessen es handelt sich um einen 12 kerner und dieser braucht die spannung und somit auch die abwärme. Man kann mit undervolten versuchen ein bischen herauszuholen. der spannungsbereich der  cpu liegt bis 1.45 volt und somit normal.
Ansonsten kann  man über eine 360 er AIO kühllösung nachdenken, falls man die cpu behalten möchte.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Die AOI habe ich 2x überprüft. Extra nochmal Wärmeleitpaste nachgeschaut. Es handelt sich um eine Thermaltake Floe Riing280.

2x 200er blasen ins Gehäuse, 1x 140er raus. Der Radi ist oben mit 2 x 140er bestückt, die Luft am Radiator vorbei aus dem Gehäuse schaufeln.

64 Grad ist einfach too much im Idle.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Wahrscheinlich irgendeine Auto-OC Funktion des Boards.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Maik75 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spannung... also jetzt bin ich verwirrt...  es gibt Aussagen das die Spannung mit 1,35 korrekt wäre.



1,35V ist die Standard-Spannung des RAM unter XMP. Bei Intel ist die Spannung ebenfals in diesem Rahmen.
Ryzen funktioniert hier aber komplett anders, also keine Sorge.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Westcoast schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann  man über eine 360 er AIO kühllösung nachdenken, falls man die cpu behalten möchte.


Zwischen einem 280mm und einem 360mm Radiator fällt der Unterschied sehr gering aus, lohnt sich daher nicht. 
Der 360er bietet nur geringfügig mehr Fläche.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Überprüfe mal die SOC Voltage, die sollte nicht höher als 1.1 Volt sein. Mein 3900X hat übrigens 40-50 Grad im Idle Betrieb trotz Spannungen von bis zu 1.5V.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Das ist auch ne Temperatur die ich im normalen Bereich sehe.

Habe jetzt zum Test einmal Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Temperaturen gehen zwar ein wenig runter, aber liegen immer noch bei 60 Grad.

Temperaturen von unter 50 Grad bekomme ich nur im Energiesparmodus hin. Aber da taktet er auch nur noch mit 3800 MHz.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Maik75 schrieb:


> Die AOI habe ich 2x überprüft. Extra nochmal Wärmeleitpaste nachgeschaut. Es handelt sich um eine Thermaltake Floe Riing280.
> 
> 2x 200er blasen ins Gehäuse, 1x 140er raus. Der Radi ist oben mit 2 x 140er bestückt, die Luft am Radiator vorbei aus dem Gehäuse schaufeln.
> 
> 64 Grad ist einfach too much im Idle.



Ich denke es wäre sinnvoller, wenn die "kalte" Luft von außen durch den Radi ins Gehäuse geblasen wird! So versuchst du die CPU mit warmer Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu kühlen....


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

LM macht auch nicht viel aus, der Unterschied liegt meist nur zwischen 3-5 Grad. Bei mir habe ich auch LM zwischen IHS und Kühler und im Schnitt sind es 5-7°C was ich damit gewonnen habe. Denn größeren Unterschied merke ich nur mit Extremtests wo der Prozessor schneller heiß wird als der Kühler abführen kann, da hat sich das ganze mit LM stark verbessert. Aber solche Extremtests haben nichts zu sagen, da solch eine Last normalerweise auch nie anliegen wird.

Im übrigem versaust du dir dein IHS wenn LM längere Zeit drauf ist.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Deswegen bin ich auch kein freund davon, aber bin halt atm dabei alles auszuschließen.

Der Luftstrom ist in dem Tower stark genug, das erklärt keine 20 Grad Wärmeunterschied zur Normaltemperatur. Daher kann ich die "wie rum soll der Lüfter pusten" Problematik ausschließen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Vergiss Prime95 und alles was unrealistisch dein System auslastet, teste Anwendungen und Spiel und wenn du damit unter 80°C bleibst ist alles gut. Kritisch ist es nur wenn die 90°C erreicht werden, da du dann nicht mehr weit von der Temperatur bist wo der Prozessor anfängt sich herunter zu takten. Das 7nm Chips mehr Wärme erzeugen war auch schon bereits im Vorfeld klar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Vergiss Prime95 und alles was unrealistisch dein System auslastet



Vergiss mal die Parolen die mehrere Jahre alt sind. 

Prime95 erzeugt bei meinem 3900X eine sehr vergleichbare last zum HEVC10-Encoding welches ebenfalls stark AVX nutzt. Oder anders gesagt: Die Temperaturen, Taktraten und Spannungen die prime95 bei meinem 3900X erzeugen sind nahezu identisch zu den Werten die Videoencodieren erzeugt.

Die Zeiten wo Prime etwas gemacht hat was kein "normales" Programm nennenswert nutzt sind vorbei. Sowohl mit Prime als auch mit dem 20er Cinebench oder mit Encodingsoftware und vielen anderen programmen erzeugst du eine Last auf Ryzen3000 die die CPU an ihr erlaubtes TDP-Limit (3900X: 142W) zwingt. Die Taktraten allcore liegen dabei um die 4 GHz plus/minus ne Handvoll.

Bei Intels gibts noch einen Unterschied (da Intel-AVX-Einheiten extremst durchdrehen bei kleinen FFTs), bei AMD-CPUs ist Prime aber durchaus sehr realitätsnah.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Prime95 erzeugt bei meinem 3900X eine sehr vergleichbare last zum HEVC10-Encoding welches ebenfalls stark AVX nutzt. Oder anders gesagt: Die Temperaturen, Taktraten und Spannungen die prime95 bei meinem 3900X erzeugen sind nahezu identisch zu den Werten die Videoencodieren erzeugt.


Richtig und das hat dann auch jeder auf sein Rechner immer mit drauf... 

Sollte ich solche Programme nutzen wäre es wieder was anderes und daher muss auch jeder für sich wissen ob überhaupt solch eine Auslastung mit eigenen Programmen erreicht wird. Denn was nützt mir Prime95 wenn ich sonst nie auf solch eine Auslastung mit meinen Anwendungen komme?! Daher kann man auch nicht von sich auf andere gehen!

Habe auch ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm, das lastet aber nicht so stark aus wie Prime95.

Nicht alle die sich ein 12 Kerner kaufen nutzen solch eine Software, oft geht es auch nur darum... 12 Kerne sind besser als 8 und den will ich haben. Dabei Spiel es keine Rolle ob am ende nur Office und Spiele damit betrieben werden. Aus diesem Grund muss die Auswahl eines 12/16 Kerner keine Aussagekraft über die verwendeten Software haben und in diesem Thema habe ich bisher auch nirgendwo raus lesen können das solche Anwendungen laufen werden.

Zudem schrieb ich auch das er seine Anwendungen damit vergleichen soll und nutze er solch eine Software ist es ehe sinnvoller die Temperaturen die dazu in echt entstehen einzusehen. Dann kann er sich auch selbst überzeugen wie realitätsnahe Prime95 ist.

Mit Intel habe ich auch die Möglichkeit dazu ein AVX-Offset zu nutzen, was ich bisher für reale Anwendungen bei mir mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne nicht nutzen muss. Aber die Möglichkeit würde bestehen sollte ich auch mal in diesem Bereich rein kommen.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Auf extreme Tests gebe ich auch nicht viel, ABER ich habe selbst im Idle 20 Grad mehr Temperatur als andere und bei Games halt genauso.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Mit AMD kann ich dir nicht viel helfen, da ich damit keine eigenen Erfahrungen habe. Ich würde aber mal schauen ob mit Idle der Takt und die Spannung herunter gehen. Stichwort... Energiesparen halt.

Was du noch versuchen kannst dein Seitenteil zu öffnen ob sich die Temperaturen dadurch ändern. 
Sollte es der Fall sein teste mal was anderes. Mit einer AIO ist der Radiator schnell ausgebaut, baue die Lüfter von außen nach innen fördern oben drauf. Dadurch bekommt der Radiator nicht die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse sondern die Luft aus dem Raum. Besonders dann wenn die Grafikkarte auch ihre Abwärme ins Gehäuse mit abgibt sollten die Temperaturen etwas besser ausfallen. Wahrscheinlich wirst du so noch 10-15°C besser kommen.

Dabei dann auch alle anderen Temperaturen mit beachten ob sie sich noch im gutem Bereich bewegen. Denn dann wird das ganze nur noch hinten abgeführt was aber nicht zwingend schlechter sein muss. Ein versuch ist es zumindest Wert um zu schauen wie sich die Temperaturen dann verhalten. Mit Raumtemperatur zu kühlen ist immer besser, da ja nur bis Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden kann. Kommt aber auch oft aufs System an und muss daher auch selbst erprobt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Richtig und das hat dann auch jeder auf sein Rechner immer mit drauf...



Leute die einen 3900X haben weil sie ihn brauchen nutzen solche Programme, ja.
Und die dies nicht nutzen und der 3900X entsprechend völliger Overkill ist die brauchen auch keinerlei Stresstests zu machen weil sie mit dem bisschen Last sowieso nie Probleme haben werden.

Es ist (bei modernen CPUs die ihre betriebszustände automatisiert anpassen) einfach völlig schwachsinnig Stresstools zu verwenden die weniger stressen als maximal möglich. Wenn ich was "praxisnahes" individuell für den User brauche musser gar nichts machen als das was er sonst auch tut - denn das ist die "Praxis".


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

@Maik
Hast du das XMP-Profll vom RAM aktiv?
Bei meinem Gigabyte wird mit aktivem XMP das Runtertakten deaktiviert und er fähr immer vollen Boosttakt mit ~1,48V Vcore und gut 60°C im Leerlauf.
Ohne XMP taktet er im Leerlauf auf 3,0GHz runter bei knapp 1,0V und ~40°C.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Ja das habe ich, werde es mal testen, aber runtertakten tut er, siehst du ja auch an den Screens.

Was noch verrückter ist, jetzt mit dem Flüssigmetall habe ich gerade mal ein Game angezockt was auch sehr Prozessorlastig ist, da geht die Temperatur so gut wie gar nicht nach oben. Idle und Gaminglast, bleibt fast gleich....


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Abductee schrieb:


> @Maik
> Hast du das XMP-Profll vom RAM aktiv?
> Bei meinem Gigabyte wird mit aktivem XMP das Runtertakten deaktiviert und er fähr immer vollen Boosttakt mit ~1,48V Vcore und gut 60°C im Leerlauf.
> Ohne XMP taktet er im Leerlauf auf 3,0GHz runter bei knapp 1,0V und ~40°C.


3Ghz bei 1V im Leerlauf? Man bin ich verwöhnt. Bei meinem i7 sind es 800Mhz bei 0,7V und etwa 33-35 Grad... INTEL EIST aktiviert + Windows Energie auf ausbalanciert.

Bekommt es AMD nicht niedriger “gebacken“?

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



facehugger schrieb:


> 3Ghz bei 1V im Leerlauf? Man bin ich verwöhnt. Bei meinem i7 sind es 800Mhz bei 0,7V und etwa 33-35 Grad... INTEL EIST aktiviert + Windows Energie auf ausbalanciert.
> 
> Bekommt es AMD nicht niedriger “gebacken“?
> 
> Gruß


Wenn Intel im Desktop einen 12-Kerner bringt könnma darüber gerne nochmal reden.


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn Intel im Desktop einen 12-Kerner bringt könnma darüber gerne nochmal reden.



Wo hätte ein Intel 12 Kerner ein Problem damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn Intel im Desktop einen 12-Kerner bringt könnma darüber gerne nochmal reden.


Warum sollte das ein Thema beim nichtstun sein? Warum muss eine CPU im idle mit 3Ghz bei 1V takten...

Völlig unnötig mMn. Schietegal wieviel Kerne sie hat

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wo hätte ein Intel 12 Kerner ein Problem damit?


Der Sockel 2066 ist nicht wirklich ein typischer Desktop und um die 0,2V weniger wird jetzt so ein Theater gemacht? 
Das hilft dem Thread-Ersteller kein bisschen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Leute die einen 3900X haben weil sie ihn brauchen nutzen solche Programme, ja.
> Und die dies nicht nutzen und der 3900X entsprechend völliger Overkill ist die brauchen auch keinerlei Stresstests zu machen weil sie mit dem bisschen Last sowieso nie Probleme haben werden.


Ja sicher, muss ja wohl so sein, weil man sich ja sonst kein 12 Kerner kaufen würde.
Entschuldigen, schätze sehr was du normalerweise an Hilfe weiter gibst, aber du da schreibst ist vollkommener Unsinn.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Danke, das hat wirklich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun,

also den RAM selbst konfigurieren brauchte auch nichts.  :-/


Ich bin es jetzt auch leid, das Ding geht zurück.


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Dumme Frage hast du in dem Energieplan mal geschaut was der minimal Zustand für die CPU da ist? Bei mir stand das mit dem letzten Update auf 80%, hab's dann manuell auf 5% gesetzt und Idle Takt und Spannung waren wieder so niedrig wie vor dem chipsatz Treiber Update.


----------



## Duvar (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Einfach CPU Takt @ Auto lassen und bei der Spannung mal ein negativ offset von -0.100V einstellen unter den Windows Energieoptionen mal AMD Power Saver einstellen und zusätzlich prüfen was Dudelll geschrieben hat.
Hast du auch das aktuelle BIOS installiert? (Version 1.60)


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Mit AMDs Bananen- und Ausschussprodukten muss man rigoros umgehen. Zurückschicken und dann was von der Konkurrenz kaufen. Vielleicht lernen sie dann mal, dass man Launchtermine nicht an symbolischen Daten festmacht.


----------



## CoLuxe (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Mit Intels Goldbarren muss man rigoros umgehen. Einfach zurückschicken und dann was von der Konkurrenz kaufen. Vielleicht lernen sie dann mal, dass man bei seinen Produkten den Preis nicht nach belieben nach oben schrauben kann.


----------



## DerLachs (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Mit AMDs Bananen- und Ausschussprodukten muss man rigoros umgehen. Zurückschicken und dann was von der Konkurrenz kaufen. Vielleicht lernen sie dann mal, dass man Launchtermine nicht an symbolischen Daten festmacht.


Ich gebe dir prinzipiell recht, aber bei diesem Fall kann man doch gar nicht sagen, dass es definitiv an AMD liegt?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Kann doch egal sein, an wem es liegt. Habe allerdings mit dem 3600 bisher keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Maik75 (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

AMD empfiehlt ausdrücklich den AMD-Balanced Modus.

Vorgegeben ist 0% / 100%

Hab da auch mit rumgespielt. Einzige Verbesserung ist 0% / 99%. Dann jedoch taktet die CPU nur noch mit max 3.725 MHz.
Der Temperaturunterschied ist dann enorm. 40 im Idle / 55 unter Last.

Ist wie mit nem Porsche der nur 150 fährt, echt zum koten.


----------



## Abductee (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Bei meinem Ryzen Balanced Profil ist 5 / 100% eingestellt.
(So wie es der Chipsettreiber installiert hat)


----------



## Dudelll (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Maik75 schrieb:


> AMD empfiehlt ausdrücklich den AMD-Balanced Modus.
> 
> Vorgegeben ist 0% / 100%
> 
> ...



Wie sehen temps und Takt denn aus wenn du 5/100 einstellst?

Klingt zumindest irgendwie als wäre es vllt ein Software Problem. 99% sollten ja mehr als 3.7ghz sein eigentlich.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir prinzipiell recht, aber bei diesem Fall kann man doch gar nicht sagen, dass es definitiv an AMD liegt?



Ich weiß es nicht. Ich bin mit meinem 3990X übrigens ziemlich zufrieden. Dass es Probleme auf breiter Front gibt, kann man allerdings nicht leugnen. Musste es unbedingt auf Krampf der 7.7. sein?


----------



## facehugger (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Ich bin mit meinem *3990X* übrigens ziemlich zufrieden. Dass es Probleme auf breiter Front gibt, kann man allerdings nicht leugnen. Musste es unbedingt auf Krampf der 7.7. sein?


Wo hast du den her, Dude

Gruß


----------



## DerLachs (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

@gaussmath
Mir wäre ein Launch mit ausgereiften BIOS-Versionen, mehr lieferbaren CPUs usw. auch lieber gewesen, da bin ich ganz bei dir. Für mich lohnt sich ein Umstieg kaum, da ich den R5 2600 habe, aber ich hätte sowieso noch paar Monate gewartet, bis man nicht mehr als Beta-Tester unterwegs ist. Den Schuh muss AMD sich definitiv anziehen.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Juli 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wo hast du den her, Dude



Den hab ich bei AMD direkt bestellt.


----------



## Turbotreibsand (4. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Servus, 

mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mit meinem 3700X auf einem Asus x470-f. Ja es ist kein 3900X aber meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen anscheinend die der Thread-Ersteller hat. 

laut Ryzen Master befinden sich die Temperaturen im folgendem Fenster:  42/55 (idle)  -  69/70 (prime95 15min) dabei senkt sich der Takt von ca. 4,3 auf 3,7 ghz). (Noctua Ndh. 14)

Werte wirken alle noch nicht so wirklich vertrauenswürdig bzw. Ryzen Master und CpuZ wiedersprechen sich gerne. Alles im allem läuft die CPU aber, es gibt keine Abstürze oder Bluescreens. Leistung ist auch gut.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Habe seit heute auch einen 3900x und bin mit der Leistung eigentlich sehr glücklich.
Jedoch hatte ich exakt das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller, Temperaturen im Idle von durchschnittlich 71°C, heruntertackten (dauerhaft 4,2 GHz) kannte er nicht, mit der Spannung unter 1,4V gehen schon gleich gar nicht.
Ich bin dann tatsächlich jedoch vorallem über mein MSI X570 Mainboard auf eine nicht wirklich Lösung, aber Besserung des Problems gekommen die ich gerne mit euch teilen möchte, eventuell kann diesen Ansatz auch jemand mit einem MSI X570 Mainboard nachtesten.

- Ich habe im Bios unter den OC-Optionen die beiden Punkte CPB und  PBO deaktiviert und siehe da, aufeinmal kann er mit der Spannung ja doch auf 1,1V
- Zusätzlich dazu habe ich unter den Energiesparoptionen von Windows mal den Punkt Ausbalanciert (nicht den von AMD, sondern den von Windows) gesetzt, aufeinmal konnte er auch auf 3,8 GHz noch runter
- Zu guter Letzt habe ich jetzt den Energiesparmodus gewählt und bin jetzt im Idle bei einem Takt von 2,17 GHz und einer Spannung von 0,91V

Aktuell schlummert meine CPU damit im Idle bei erträglichen 46°C, wenn ich ausbalanciert wähle und künstlich ein wenig Last erzeuge (habe jetzt einfach den GTA V Benchmark laufen lassen, größeren Aufwand wollte ich jetzt um die Uhrzeit nicht mehr betreiben) habe ich bei Maximum 64,1°C stehen bei einer maximalen Spannung von 1,131V

Verwendet habe ich ein MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI und zusätzlich den Boxed-Lüfter


Ich steck in der Materie leider nicht wirklich tief drin, aber da besteht doch Nachholbedarf am BIOS einiger MB-Hersteller selbst, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Hat von euch jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee wie man das hinkriegen könnte den Boost wieder zu aktivieren und gleichzeitig humane Spannungen/Temperaturen zu halten?


----------



## rum (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich steck in der Materie leider nicht wirklich tief drin, aber da besteht doch Nachholbedarf am BIOS einiger MB-Hersteller selbst, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Hat von euch jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee wie man das hinkriegen könnte den Boost wieder zu aktivieren und gleichzeitig humane Spannungen/Temperaturen zu halten?
> ...



Nachdem, was Du geschrieben hast, würde ich in Richtung BIOS Update mal abwarten und dann nochmal schauen.

Und alle, die AMD in diesem Thema direkt an die Wand stellen und erschiessen wollten: schämt Euch 

*Für mich* ist es offensichtlich, dass die aktuellen Boards nicht nur bezüglich BIOS, meiner Meinung nach, noch einiges an "Verbesserungen" oder sollte man es vielleicht treffender "Korrekturen" nennen, durch Ihre Hersteller vertragen könnten.

Aber ich lasse mich auch eines besseren Belehren. wirklich.

Nur, ... warum sollte AMD bei genau nur dieser einen CPU und bei genau nur diesen 2 Fällen grob farlässig gehandelt haben? Müssen nicht alle CPUs dieselben Tests vor Verkauf durchlaufen? Warum gibt es genug Leute die nicht die selben Probleme haben und welche Teile im PC können eigentlich alle so eine Art "Unfunktion" auf einer CPU hervorrufen? Ausschließlich die CPU selber?


----------



## Bosebe (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Hallo!

Ich besitze auch einen 3900x auf einem X570. 
Als CPU Kühler benutze ich den Dark Rock Pro 4.
Ich habe ein Volt Offset von - 0.1V eingestellt. 

Im Idle komme ich auf +- 42°C.
Während des Cinebench Runs erreiche ich 75°C bei 70xx Punkten. 

Allerdings habe ich auch das "BOOST Problem". 

Ich sehe einzelne Kerne maximal auf 4300MHZ steigen. 

Selbst beim Overclocken einzelner CCXes komme ich nicht über 4,2 GHz Prime Stable


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Bosebe schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch das "BOOST Problem".
> 
> Ich sehe einzelne Kerne maximal auf 4300MHZ steigen.
> 
> Selbst beim Overclocken einzelner CCXes komme ich nicht über 4,2 GHz Prime Stable


Jap, ist natürlich "blöd" wenn AMD mit Boostaktraten (beim 3900X) bis 4,6Ghz wirbt und die dann in der Realität nicht erreicht werden. Ist ja nix neues. Von allcore mal ganz zu schweigen

Welcher Takt und welche Vcore liegt denn im idle bei dir an? Was ich hier bisher gelesen habe, sind bei Ryzen 3xxx die Taktraten auch beim "nichtstun" relativ hoch. Warum erschließt sich mir nicht ganz...

Gruß


----------



## HairforceOne (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Welcher Takt und welche Vcore liegt denn im idle bei dir an? Was ich hier bisher gelesen habe, sind bei Ryzen 3xxx die Taktraten auch beim "nichtstun" relativ hoch. Warum erschließt sich mir nicht ganz...
> 
> Gruß



Es ist halt sehr wichtig zu wissen, zumindest aktuell noch, mit welche Software ausgelesen wird.

Aktuell ist *NUR *der Ryzen Master in der Lage die korrekten Taktraten, vor allem im Idle,  auszulesen. Alle anderen Lesen inkorrekte Werte aus, weil die einzelnen Kerne aus ihrem Ruhemodus geweckt werden. Bei HWinfo z. B. geht mein 3700x angeblich nie unter 3,4 GHz. Laut Ryzen Master sind auf dem Desktop aber 6 Kerne im Ruhemodus. Lediglich 2 Kerne idlen so mit 700 MHz vor sich her.

@Bosebe: Welche Agesa Version?
Idle um die 40°C ist für Zen2 ziemlich normal, mit dem neuesten Agesa 1003ABB und ganz neuem Chipsatztreiber sind es ein paar Grad weniger. Deine Lasttemperaturen sehen soweit aber normal aus.
Beim AMD Ryzen Balanced Plan nicht von den 90% bei "Minimale Prozessorgeschwindigkeit" stören lassen. Die CPU taktet dennoch runter und deaktiviert die Kerne komplett wenn nichts zu tun ist. Aber das kann man wie erwähnt nur im Ryzen Master sehen.

Lediglich, dass er selbst im Singlecore nicht höher als 4,3 GHz geht ist ungewöhnlich. - Das kann aber am UV liegen, ohne schon einmal getestet? Wenn man an den Voltages was einstellt verliert Zen2 häufig die normalen Taktraten. Er passt dann alles auf die neue Vcore an.

Allcore ist 4,3 GHz bei Ryzen 3000 ist absoluter durchschnitt und absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Abductee (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



facehugger schrieb:


> Welcher Takt und welche Vcore liegt denn im idle bei dir an? Was ich hier bisher gelesen habe, sind bei Ryzen 3xxx die Taktraten auch beim "nichtstun" relativ hoch. Warum erschließt sich mir nicht ganz...



Weil die Tools nur den letzten gemeldeten Takt anzeigen und nichts damit anfangen können wenn die Kerne im Tiefschlafmodus 0MHz haben.
In HWinfo wird mir als niedrigster Takt für einen Kern 3GHz angezeigt wo der Ryzen Master sagt das der Kern gerade ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Habe soeben den PC gestartet und siehe da, aufeinmal kann ich alle Energieprofile nutzen und plötzlich taktet die CPU sogar unter 1 GHz bei einer CPU-Spannung von 1,05V bis ca 1,2V und einer Temperatur von unter 45°C, ich würde sagen vom Takt her verhält er sich jetzt so wie er das eigentlich tun sollte.

Welche Spannungen erreicht ihr denn im Idle (wäre besonders interessant zu lesen welche Spannungen die Personen mit korrekt laufenden 3900x haben)?

Ich werd jetzt einfach nochmal testweise den Boost aktivieren, vielleicht überlegt er sich das heute ja auch aufeinmal anders und den Beitrag gleich nochmal ergänzen.

So, habe es soeben ausprobiert.
Wie erwartet Boostet die CPU wieder auf 4,3 GHz, taktet mittlerweile aber zumindest runter.
Die CPU Spannung bleibt jedoch auf 1,4V
Ich hoffe MSI bringt dazu zeitnah ein Update, so bleibt für mich beim Erlebnis Ryzen leider irgendwie doch ein Wermutstropfen, auch wenn ich ansonsten absolut begeistert bin von der CPU. 

Habe gestern übrigens doch noch Prime kurz mal für 10 Minuten Laufen lassen und ich hab eine Temperatur von ungefähr 61°C - 62°C halten können bei einer Spannung von 1,14375 was meiner Meinung nach vollkommen passabel ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Welche Spannungen erreicht ihr denn im Idle (wäre besonders interessant zu lesen welche Spannungen die Personen mit korrekt laufenden 3900x haben)?



0,2v bei geparkten Cores.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 0,2v bei geparkten Cores.



Krass! 

Welches Board nutzt du?


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Ein Aorus Master. Hat damit aber nichts zu tun, jeder Ryzen3000 parkt seine Cores bei 0,2v auf jedem Board. Nur sind diese Kerne eben abgeschaltet und können von Tools nicht ausgelesen werden (abgesehen vom Ryzen Master). Schau dir im HWMonitor die Leistungsaufnahmen der einzelnen kerne an. Wenn die im Idle bei gefühlten 0,02W liegen - dann ist der kern abgeschaltet und bei 0,2v.
Der8auer hat das auch in einem seiner Videos per Oszi nachgemessen.

Wenn ich absolut nichts mache sind 11 der 12 kerne geparkt und einer der noch wach ist taktet bei rund 500 MHz und 0,8v oder sowas.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Aorus Master. Hat damit aber nichts zu tun, jeder Ryzen3000 parkt seine Cores bei 0,2v auf jedem Board. Nur sind diese Kerne eben abgeschaltet und können von Tools nicht ausgelesen werden (abgesehen vom Ryzen Master). Schau dir im HWMonitor die Leistungsaufnahmen der einzelnen kerne an. Wenn die im Idle bei gefühlten 0,02W liegen - dann ist der kern abgeschaltet und bei 0,2v.
> Der8auer hat das auch in einem seiner Videos per Oszi nachgemessen.
> 
> Wenn ich absolut nichts mache sind 11 der 12 kerne geparkt und einer der noch wach ist taktet bei rund 500 MHz und 0,8v oder sowas.



Nutze ebenfalls den Ryzen Master zum auslesen, bei mir schalten alle Kerne bis auf zwei in den Ruhezustand.
Die rund 500 MHz erreiche ich jetzt ebenfalls unter einer Spannung von 0,9V bis 1,05V
Sind bei dir CPB und PBO aktiviert bzw, auf Auto? Habe diese beiden Punkte auf Disabled, sobald ich einen davon auf Auto stelle bin ich wieder bei meinen 1,4V im Idle (Kerne Parkt er trotzdem)


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Obs ein oder zwei kerne sind die aufwachen kommt auf Hintergrundprogramme an, ab und zu wacht bei mir der zweite auch kurz auf wenn beispielsweise Kaspersky nachsieht obs ein Virendefinitionsupdate gibt oder Outlook synchronisiert und sowas.
Ich habe nichts an PBO oder sonstigem Kram aktiviert (weils einfach gar nichts bringt an Leistung), mein BIOS ist im Wesentlichen stock außer XMP aktiviert, Lüfterkurven angepasst und nicht benötigte Geräte deaktiviert. Die CPU-Settings sind alle @stock.

Bei den 1,4v auch aufpassen - wenn ein kern sich abschaltet lesen Tools die das noch nicht erkennen gerne mal 1,4-1,5v Idlespannung aus was aber Käse/Auslesefehler sind.
Die CPU kann tatsächlich (auch von AMD gewollt) bis zu 1,5v Spannung in einen kern schieben was bei sehr geringer Last und sehr hohem Boost passiert (die 1,5v sind dann dazu da die bei mir 4575 MHz zu erreichen, die angegebenen 4600 schaffter nicht). Im tatsächlichen Idle macht er das aber nicht, auch wenn manche Tools das noch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Bosebe (15. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*

Ich benutze die neuste Agesa Version Abb.
Ohne UV habe ich nur höhere Temperaturen und weniger MHz. Performance bleibt gleich, wenn nicht sogar minimal besser. 

Allcore liege ich bei ca 4050MHz


----------



## Buggi85 (16. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ein Aorus Master. Hat damit aber nichts zu tun, jeder Ryzen3000 parkt seine Cores bei 0,2v auf jedem Board. Nur sind diese Kerne eben abgeschaltet und können von Tools nicht ausgelesen werden (abgesehen vom Ryzen Master). Schau dir im HWMonitor die Leistungsaufnahmen der einzelnen kerne an. Wenn die im Idle bei gefühlten 0,02W liegen - dann ist der kern abgeschaltet und bei 0,2v.
> Der8auer hat das auch in einem seiner Videos per Oszi nachgemessen.
> 
> Wenn ich absolut nichts mache sind 11 der 12 kerne geparkt und einer der noch wach ist taktet bei rund 500 MHz und 0,8v oder sowas.



Hm, ist das Core Parking bei den 3000er standardmäßig aktiv? Ryzen 1000 hatte das anfangs auch, dann wurde das mit dem Chipsatztreiber geändert, weil durch das Parking die Kerne nicht schnell genug erwacht und bereit waren. Bei Intel ist das Parking standardmäßig abgeschaltet, um eben jenem Effekt vorzubeugen. Schätze mal das es ab 12 Kernen dann doch wieder Sinn macht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Buggi85 schrieb:


> Hm, ist das Core Parking bei den 3000er standardmäßig aktiv?



Ja. Die Art und Weise wann und wie schnell es zum parken/aufwachen kommt wurde aber schon mehrfach mit AGESA und Treibern angepasst. Die Erste version war nicht so geil eingestellt (selbst das auslesen einer Chiptemperatur weckte geparkte Kerne, war also extremst empfindlich) aber die aktuelle Version geht klar.


----------



## Spexxos (19. August 2019)

Bei gleicher CPU und Mainboard mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow komme ich bei p95 avx2 auf 77c... Hilft jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt bei der Problemlösung, ist aber vielleicht nice to know.


----------



## StarChild68 (24. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Maik75 schrieb:


> Das ist auch ne Temperatur die ich im normalen Bereich sehe.
> 
> Habe jetzt zum Test einmal Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Temperaturen gehen zwar ein wenig runter, aber liegen immer noch bei 60 Grad.
> 
> Temperaturen von unter 50 Grad bekomme ich nur im Energiesparmodus hin. Aber da taktet er auch nur noch mit 3800 MHz.



Verstehe ich nicht, ,it einem Scythe Fuma 2 bin ich im Idle auf35 bis 38 und beim zocken z.B. Battlefield 5 gerade mal auf 50Grad


----------



## Tekkla (28. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



StarChild68 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, ,it einem Scythe Fuma 2 bin ich im Idle auf35 bis 38 und beim zocken z.B. Battlefield 5 gerade mal auf 50Grad


Mit einem 3900X? 

Ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer Erklärung zum den Temps meines 3800X hier auf das Topic per Zufall gestossen. Ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich eine Frage des Designs aber besonders auch der TDP ist. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ein 3700X mit nahezu gleichem Kühlsetup um etliche Grade niedrieger im Idle und unter Last läuft wie meine CPU.


----------



## Buggi85 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Mit einem 3900X?
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer Erklärung zum den Temps meines 3800X hier auf das Topic per Zufall gestossen. Ich vermute, dass es tatsächlich eine Frage des Designs aber besonders auch der TDP ist. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum ein 3700X mit nahezu gleichem Kühlsetup um etliche Grade niedrieger im Idle und unter Last läuft wie meine CPU.



Spannung zu hoch oder er zieht zu viel Strom.


----------



## deady1000 (1. September 2019)

Mein 3900X idelt bei 50-60°C rum.
Bei kurzen Lastspitzen gehts hoch auf 75°C.
Im Stresstest sehe ich ebenfalls nach einiger Zeit die 90-95°C.
Alles trotz Custom-Wasserkühlung mit EKWB-Monoblock für CPU+SpaWas und einer durchschnittlichen Wassertemperatur (aktuell im Sommer mit Silent-Drehzahlen) von  34°C und einem Durchfluss von über 120 Liter/Stunde.

Also keine Sorge... das ist normal.

(Zum Vergleich: Mein i7-4770K@4.4GHz/1.4V lag im Idle bei unter 40°C und unter Volllast habe ich selten mehr als 65°C gesehen!)


----------



## PCTom (2. September 2019)

edit1


----------



## wuchzael (2. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Mein 3900X idelt bei 50-60°C rum.
> Bei kurzen Lastspitzen gehts hoch auf 75°C.
> Im Stresstest sehe ich ebenfalls nach einiger Zeit die 90-95°C.
> Alles trotz Custom-Wasserkühlung mit EKWB-Monoblock für CPU+SpaWas und einer durchschnittlichen Wassertemperatur (aktuell im Sommer mit Silent-Drehzahlen) von  34°C und einem Durchfluss von über 120 Liter/Stunde.
> ...



Ist denn der 3900X wegen seiner paar Watt mehr TDP so viel heißer ist als der 3700X? Buildzoid hatte hier ganz gut erklärt, warum Zen2 CPUs in bestimmten Situationen recht heiß werden: YouTube 
Allerdings fand ich deine Temps jetzt relativ hoch, wo ich deinen Beitrag gesehen habe.


Grüße!


----------



## DaPopCOH (2. September 2019)

die temps find ich auch krass. selbst mein skylake x ist da um einiges kühler. gut er ist geköpft aber eben auch @4,8 GHz. die 95 grad reiß ich nichmal unter volllast.
auch mein Threadripper ist nich so heiß.


----------



## Darkeyes (2. September 2019)

Zum Thema parken habe ich noch was gefunden, was vielleicht auch Probleme bei euch machen könnte.
Und zwar gibt es ein Update von Windows 10  das die Suche verbuggt, dann geht der Prozessor nicht in in den Idle/Ruhezustand.
Hat mir geholfen von 2 geparkten Cores auf fast alle Cores geparkt runter zugehen.
Update fuer Windows 10 Version 1903 macht Probleme | heise online


----------



## gaussmath (2. September 2019)

Falscher Thread, sorry.


----------



## deady1000 (4. September 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ist denn der 3900X wegen seiner paar Watt mehr TDP so viel heißer ist als der 3700X? Buildzoid hatte hier ganz gut erklärt, warum Zen2 CPUs in bestimmten Situationen recht heiß werden: YouTube
> Allerdings fand ich deine Temps jetzt relativ hoch, wo ich deinen Beitrag gesehen habe.


Ja der 3900X hat zwei Chiplets und der 3700X hat nur eins.
Das macht schon mal viel aus. Warte mal auf den 3950X. 


DaPopCOH schrieb:


> die temps find ich auch krass. selbst mein skylake x ist da um einiges kühler. gut er ist geköpft aber eben auch @4,8 GHz. die 95 grad reiß ich nichmal unter volllast.
> auch mein Threadripper ist nich so heiß.


Zen2 ist eben viel kompakter.
Die Hitze entsteht durch 7nm auf viel engerem Raum und da wird's eben heißer.
Trotz niedrigerer Leistungsaufnahme schießen die Temperaturen dort deutlich schneller und höher nach oben.


----------



## DaPopCOH (4. September 2019)

jo, macht sinn. trotzdem überraschend. ich mein der skylake x zieht unter vollast knapp 300 watt......


----------



## Chanks (4. September 2019)

DaPopCOH schrieb:


> jo, macht sinn. trotzdem überraschend. ich mein der skylake x zieht unter vollast knapp 300 watt......



Du musst einfach auch mal die Fläche vom Skylake-X mit der von Ryzen 3000 vergleichen, dann merkst du wie viel kleiner die Fläche zum Wärmeübergang an den Heatspreader ist. Das Problem ist weniger die Abwärme selbst als vielmehr die Fäche/Zeit über welche diese abgeführt werden muss. Du musst ein deutlich größeres Delta zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader haben um die Temperatur nur wirklich beeinflussen zu können, daher macht auch erst eine große WaKü oder ein Chiller ein wirklich wahrnehmbaren Unterschied bei den Temps.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (5. September 2019)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich es nicht, warum man im Idle so hohe Temps erreicht?

Zweites Chiplet hin oder her... Das der Ryzen im Idle mal kurz spiked, ja. Macht er schon seit Gen1. Aber 50 - 60 Grad im Idle, auch wenn ein zweites Chiplet verbaut ist, halte ich für absolut zu hoch. Entweder passt da ne Einstellung nicht, oder mal bei Igor's Lab reinschauen und den Kühler, bezogen auf Wasser anders verbauen.

So viel Unterschied kann das 2. Chiplet nicht machen. Zu mal mein 3800X im Idle bei 33 - 43°C rum dümpelt. Und meine Lüfter laufen mit ca. 500 RPMs im Idle.


----------



## deady1000 (5. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Bei mir war das schon immer so.
Die Spannung liegt eben selbst im Idle (optimized defaults) bei 1.48V, was die Temps erklären dürfte.
Bei Last ändern sich die Temperaturen dafür kaum.

Der Kühler (EKWB Monoblock) ist eigentlich schon richtig montiert und auch die WLP ist korrekt aufgetragen.
Habe alles über Kreuz festgezogen und recht sauber gearbeitet.
Ist jetzt auch nicht so, als wüsste ich nicht, wie man einen Kühler montiert.
Habe auch die Grafikkarte auf Wasser umgebaut und wie die meisten hier schon etliche PCs inkl Wasserkühlung/Tower-Lüftern zusammengebaut.

Wie gesagt, in Anbetracht der hohen Spannung ist das alles plausibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwind2000 (5. September 2019)

Welchen Energiesparplan nutzt du?

Mein 3800X spiked im Idle auch mal auf 1,5 V.... ISt aber so vorgesehen, da diese Spannung ja nur kurz anliegt und halt in den Specs liegt. Natürlich geht dann die Temp kurz mal nach oben.

Kuehlprobleme mit Ryzen 3000 | Heating Up Video des Die | Asymmetrische Hotspots | Kuehlermontage – igor sLAB

Schau dir mal das Video an...


----------



## deady1000 (5. September 2019)

Ryzen Balanced.
Aber selbst auf High-Performance oder anderen Modi ändert sich eigentlich gar nichts.
Ich bin da etwas skeptisch ob das überhaupt irgendeinen Impact hat.

Und das Video hab ich gesehen.
Ich hab halt diesen Kühler drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anders kannste den nicht montieren, aber das Intake ist ja schon über der CPU.
Des weiteren laufen da 120l/h, also 33ml/s durch. Das ist viel viel mehr als ne durchschnittliche AIO packt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Bei mir war das schon immer so.
> Die Spannung liegt eben selbst im Idle (optimized defaults) bei 1.48V, was die Temps erklären dürfte.


Die Spannung ist normal, erklärt aber nicht besonders hohe Temperaturen. Die 1,5v liegen nur bei minimalem Stromfluss (und entsprechend kleiner Abwärme) an um die CPU nicht zu killen.

Aber: Idletemperaturen um die 50°C sind normal für ZEN2. Bedenke: Der allergrößte teil des (der) Chips ist viel kälter. AMD gibt als Temperatur immer den Wert des heißesten Sensors aus, du misst sozusagen immer den Hotspot. Wenn 11 von den 12 kernen 35°C haben und der eine der grade kurz aufgewacht ist 50°C hat dann werden dir 50 angezeigt.

Idletemperaturen kannste praktisch vergessen (so lange es jetzt keine 70 oder so sind dann stimmt was nicht), relevant ist Temperatur bei längerer Vollast. Da solltest du ohne OC/PBO/sonstwas bei Größenordnung 80°C landen mit deinem Kühler. Und hier: Alles unter 95 ist technisch ok, ab 95 wird gedrosselt.


Ich bin mit nem Brocken3 bei ~50 im Idle und ~85-90 unter langer Vollast (je nach Raumtemperatur).

Details: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1681-alkis-blog-44-hilfe-1-5-volt.html


----------



## deady1000 (5. September 2019)

Hm, naja dann passt es ja etwa.
Wie gesagt, meine Kühllösung ist schon überdurchschnittlich gut und trotzdem werden die Temps, gerade im Idle, recht hoch angezeigt.
Wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich so, dass eben nur der aktivste Kern (der einen Input von knapp 1.5V hat) in der Messung eine Rolle spielt
Die anderen Kerne schlafen auf bis zu 0.2V, was von keiner bekannten Software gemessen werden kann.

Wollte nur mal wissen was die anderen 3900X User so für Temps haben um zu gucken ob das bei mir von der Norm abweicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal wissen was die anderen 3900X User so für Temps haben um zu gucken ob das bei mir von der Norm abweicht.



Grundsätzlich sind deine Temperaturen ok.
Tendentiell finde ich sie aber vergleichsweise etwas hoch, bei einer WaKü hätte ich Lasttemperaturen um die 80 erwartet wo ich mit starker Luftkühlung schon "nur" bei 85-90 lande. Deine Kühllösung sollte ja doch ein gutes Stück stärker sein als mein Türmchen da.


----------



## DaPopCOH (5. September 2019)

ich ab mittlerweile die erfahrung gemacht dass die EKWB monoblocks auch nicht so toll sind. 
hatte für meinen skylake x einen wegen den spawa-temps. bei den overkill vrms des msi creation sind die aber kein problem mehr und ich hab mir nen heatkiller geholt.
und siehe da, temps waren gleich mal zwischen 5 und 10 grad besser. (habs jetzt nicht genau gecheckt, abr definitiv ne wahrnehmbare verbesserung).


----------



## Chanks (5. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Hm, naja dann passt es ja etwa.
> Wie gesagt, meine Kühllösung ist schon überdurchschnittlich gut und trotzdem werden die Temps, gerade im Idle, recht hoch angezeigt.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich so, dass eben nur der aktivste Kern (der einen Input von knapp 1.5V hat) in der Messung eine Rolle spielt
> Die anderen Kerne schlafen auf bis zu 0.2V, was von keiner bekannten Software gemessen werden kann.
> ...



Ich erreiche gerade mit dem 3900X @stock mit einem MasterLiquid ML240L (als Übergangslösung bis der PC Umzug fertig ist^^) maximal 82 Grad nach etwa 2h AIDA64 Stresstest, Prime wollte ich mit der Kühlung nicht riskieren. Im idle geht die CPU auf etwa 38-45 Grad (bei 0,119V laut CPU-Z). Es kommen immer mal Peaks hoch zu 60-65 Grad im idle.


----------



## deady1000 (5. September 2019)

Dann ist alles normal bei mir. Danke!


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind deine Temperaturen ok.
> Tendentiell finde ich sie aber vergleichsweise etwas hoch, bei einer  WaKü hätte ich Lasttemperaturen um die 80 erwartet wo ich mit starker  Luftkühlung schon "nur" bei 85-90 lande. Deine Kühllösung sollte ja doch  ein gutes Stück stärker sein als mein Türmchen da.


Ich hab Lasttemperaturen von deutlich unter 80°C.

Nur wenn ich das Power-Limit von irgendwas um die 140W entferne und ihn frei bis 240W (zB in Prime95 AVX) drehen lasse, dann geht er auf 100°C.
Aber unter normalsterblicher Volllast (zB CineBench) sehe ich vielleicht mal knapp die 80°C, aber dann hörts auch auf.
Im Gaming etwa 65°C auf dem wärmsten Kern.

Wie gesagt, ich finde nur das Idling etwas warm.



Chanks schrieb:


> Im idle geht die CPU auf etwa 38-45  Grad (bei 0,119V laut CPU-Z). Es kommen immer mal Peaks hoch zu 60-65  Grad im idle.


Wow. Wie kann dein CPU-Z das auslesen?
Hast du ne neuere AGESA als ich????
Laut meinem CPU-Z bleibt die CPU konstant bei ~1.476V.

Das erweckt jetzt dann doch meine Neugier.
Vielleicht liegt bei mir doch ein Fehler mit der Idle-Energie vor?

Ich sollte ggf nochmal das BIOS checken...


----------



## Chanks (5. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Dann ist alles normal bei mir. Danke!
> 
> Ich hab Lasttemperaturen von deutlich unter 80°C.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte die selben Probleme wie du. Bei mir war es am Ende ein Asus Tool was so viel im Hintergrund gefrickelt hat, das der Prozessor einfahc gar nicht in den Sleep gegangen ist. Es  kann aber zB schon Afterburner das Problem sein. Einfach mal alles killen an Prozessen und dann nur noch CPU-Z laufen lassen und mal 5 Minuten die Spannung beobachten. 

Ich habe die 1.0.0.3ABB drauf


----------



## deady1000 (6. September 2019)

Ich hab auch die ABB drauf.
Denke mal das muss dann tatsächlich an irgendeiner Software oder den Energieoptionen liegen.
Kann auch sein, dass ich irgendeinen Schrott im BIOS aktiviert habe.
Ggf setze ich das nachher nochmal zurück.


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2019)

@deady: Tipp für die Montage eines WaKüs bei Ryzen 3000: YouTube


----------



## deady1000 (6. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @deady: Tipp für die Montage eines WaKüs bei Ryzen 3000: YouTube


Das hatten wir auf der vorherigen Seite ^^



deady1000 schrieb:


> Und das Video hab ich gesehen.
> Ich hab halt diesen Kühler drauf:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir auf der vorherigen Seite ^^



Uuups...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass ich irgendeinen Schrott im BIOS aktiviert habe.
> Ggf setze ich das nachher nochmal zurück.



Wäre möglich.

Das hier istn Screen direkt nach dem Update auf AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB ohne irgendeine Einstellung anzufassen (für Romans Boost-Umfrage):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waren nur ein paar Cinebench-Runs (Single und Multi), bei Last die länger andauert wird die CPU noch ein paar Grad wärmer wegen aufgeheiztem Gehäuseinnenraum. Aber insgesamt ist das so das alltägliche Bild.


----------



## deady1000 (7. September 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Waren nur ein paar Cinebench-Runs (Single und Multi), bei Last die länger andauert wird die CPU noch ein paar Grad wärmer wegen aufgeheiztem Gehäuseinnenraum. Aber insgesamt ist das so das alltägliche Bild.


Also mit Idling dazwischen und somit ungültig.
Im Idling geht der Takt gern mal 50MHz höher oder eben sogar auf 4600MHz, aber das zählt ja nicht.
Hatte Roman im Video extra gesagt. Man sollte die Aufzeichnung während des Stresstests beginnen und kurz vorm Ende beenden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2019)

Deswegen habe ich bei Roman auch (gültige) 4550 MHz angegeben. Die werden im Singlecore erreicht und gehalten.
HWinfo hab ich nur danach einfach angelassen.

EDIT: Wenn ichs länger anlasse wird der Boost bei geringen Einzelkernlasten sogar übertroffen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterJo (16. Oktober 2019)

Der höchste Boost war bislang 4649 MHz, was mich wundert ist, Prime95 mit 24 Threads läuft "freiwillig" auf ca. 4GHz statt 3,8GHz all.
 MSI x570 Gaming Edge WiFi mit Thermalright Macho B, Drehzahlen eher silent. Win 10 Pro mit Energieprofil "AMD Ryzen balanced", einzige Biosanpassung Lüfterkennlinien für CPU und Gehäuse und XMP für den Speicher ein(32GB G.Skill Trident Z 3600 CL17), keine Takt oder Spannung verändernden Tools im Einsatz.

Bios ist aktuell.

Btw, der Chipsetlüfter ist bislang zu 100% inaktiv.


----------



## deady1000 (18. Oktober 2019)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Der höchste Boost war bislang 4649 MHz, was mich wundert ist, Prime95 mit 24 Threads läuft "freiwillig" auf ca. 4GHz statt 3,8GHz all.


Warum auch nicht?
4.0-4.1GHz sind mit Werkseinstellungen normal für Prime95.
Warum soll die CPU nur auf 3.8GHz takten, wenn mehr Takt auch noch stabil und im Rahmen der Limits ist?


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Bei mir war das schon immer so.
> Die Spannung liegt eben selbst im Idle (optimized defaults) bei 1.48V, was die Temps erklären dürfte.
> Bei Last ändern sich die Temperaturen dafür kaum.
> 
> ...



Hi schön das du einen Monoblock auf dem Ryzen 3000 hast, eventuell gut für mich^^
Kannst du mir in etwa sagen wie groß die Kreisrunde erhebung an der Prosessor-Auflagefläche ist im Durchmesser? Genauso groß wie die Ryzen CPU, kleiner, größer?
Da die Ryzen Chiplets ja seitlich liegen, und nicht Zentriert wird durch die Runde Auflage bei einem Rechteckigen Prozessor eventuell nicht alles optimal gekühlt wo´s Sinn macht.
Denn ich wollte eigentlich den EK Monoblock für das Crosshair VI  Kaufen wo diese erhebung auch vorhanden ist. 
Wenn sie nicht die ganze CPU bedeckt mit dem Kreis müsste ich mir erst noch etwas "basteln", oder doch weg vom Monoblock

Wäre cool wenn du mir da etwas zu sagen könntest

greuß LMS


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage ist ob der am ende wirklich rund ist, aber das kann @deady1000 besser beantworten. Habe auch ein Monoblock  für mein Hero (Intel) gekauft und verbaut und beim bestellen war überall auch dieser kreisrunde Kühler aufgezeichnet oder abgebildet. Als ich den Kühler bekam war der aber nicht rund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Oktober 2019)

Puh, ich kann's nicht beschwören, aber ich glaube die Auflage vom Monoblock war tatsächlich rund, jedoch nicht unbedingt kleiner als der Heatspreader von der CPU.
Ich dachte ich hätte es fotografiert... leider finde ich dazu keine Bilder mehr.

NE, ich erinnere mich.
Der war quadratisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist er.
Ich weiß noch wie ich diesen Sticker abgezogen habe.
Der war nicht rund.

EK Water Blocks EK-FB GA X470 Gaming 7 RGB Monoblock - Nickel - WaKü CPU | Mindfactory.de

Die Kühlleistung ist hervorragend.
Im Idle habe ich (seit ich nicht mehr den Ryzen Balanced Energiesparplan verwende) ne Temperatur von ~5-6°C über Wassertemperatur, sprich ~35°C.
Und unter Volllast wird die CPU nicht heißer als 70°C und wenn doch, dann liegt das nicht im Bereich des Kühlbaren und ist der dicht gepackten 7nm-Architektur geschuldet, die in Extremsituationen mit der Leistung klarkommen muss.

Kann die EKWB-Monoblocks sehr empfehlen.
Auch der Durchfluss ist krank. Meine Pumpe drückt da jetzt bis zu 170l/h durch.
Mit dem Eisbaer-Gehäuse hat die gleiche Pumpe nur etwa 80l/h gepackt.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir ist der Durchfluss mit dem Monoblock auch besser geworden als zuvor mit dem Cuplex Kryos XT. Die Kühlleistung war aber mit dem alten Kühler um 3-5°C besser. Wahrscheinlich hat das mit den Spannungswandler zu tun die nun mit der selben Kühlflüssigkeit mit gekühlt werden oder der "Cuplex Kryos XT" war halt besser. Aber auf diese 3-5°C kommt es nicht an und in meinem Fall kam der eher aus optischen Gründen drauf, da die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler zuvor auch gut waren.

Bei meinem wird aber immer noch mit dieser runden Erhebung abgebildet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB - Plexi  – EK Webshop


----------



## deady1000 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hm jetzt bin ich mir doch wieder unsicher.
Ich erinnere mich einfach nicht mehr dran. 
Letztendlich macht das aber mMn nichts aus.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

..ohne Wort... 

Bei mir ist der Kühler aber glatt, diese Erhebung ist zum Glück nicht vorhanden.
Was bei mir auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ist mein LM was ich verwendet habe.


----------



## deady1000 (19. Oktober 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Durchfluss mit dem Monoblock auch besser geworden als zuvor mit dem Cuplex Kryos XT. Die Kühlleistung war aber mit dem alten Kühler um 3-5°C besser. Wahrscheinlich hat das mit den Spannungswandler zu tun die nun mit der selben Kühlflüssigkeit mit gekühlt werden oder der "Cuplex Kryos XT" war halt besser. Aber auf diese 3-5°C kommt es nicht an


Ich denke auch, dass es mit der Kühlung der SpaWas zusammenhängt, da die ja auch ziemlich heiß werden können.
Mein Board hat 12 an der Zahl und bei hoher Last geht da schon ordentlich Hitze von aus.
Bin echt froh, dass die mitgekühlt werden. Würde den EKWB-Monoblock jederzeit wieder kaufen.
Natürlich auch aus optischen Gründen. Sieht halt einfach geil aus. (s. Signatur)

Meine nächste Grafikkarte bekommt auch einen Fullcover-Block (bzw wird fertig gekauft), damit die SpaWas und die Platine ebenfallls gekühlt wird.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir war es nicht so schlimm... innerhalb von Spielen bis etwa 52-54°C.

Musste dazu schon Stresstest laufen lassen damit sie auf die 100°C gingen. In einem Test mit Prime95 8K und AVX (ohne AVX Offset bei 5 GHz auf alle Kerne) musste ich den Test nach 10min abbrechen da meine Spannungswandler bis an die 113°C hoch gingen. Jetzt mit dem Monoblock komme ich im selben Test nur noch auf 63°C. Innerhalb von Spielen komme ich meist an die 35-40°C mit einer Wassertemperatur von etwa 28-30°C.
[Review]  EK-Momentum ROG Maximus XI Hero D-RGB

Aber Prime95 mit 8K und mit AVX ist schon krass, das macht nicht jedes System so einfach mit...


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Oktober 2019)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Puh, ich kann's nicht beschwören, aber ich glaube die Auflage vom Monoblock war tatsächlich rund, jedoch nicht unbedingt kleiner als der Heatspreader von der CPU.
> Ich dachte ich hätte es fotografiert... leider finde ich dazu keine Bilder mehr.
> 
> NE, ich erinnere mich.
> ...





IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob der am ende wirklich rund ist, aber das kann @deady1000 besser beantworten. Habe auch ein Monoblock  für mein Hero (Intel) gekauft und verbaut und beim bestellen war überall auch dieser kreisrunde Kühler aufgezeichnet oder abgebildet. Als ich den Kühler bekam war der aber nicht rund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antworten Ich bestell den einfach und wenn er den Bereich nicht abdeckt hab ich noch Kupferblech und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl da.


Ich war mir sehr sicher mit den Radis doch habe jetzt gelesen das Alphacool häufiger mal undicht sind^^ Und von EK gibt es nur noch Amazon als Anbieter für 420mm x30mm deswegen mal schauen ob ich einen Druckprüfer kaufe und dennoch die Nexxos. Ich wollte letztes WE alles bestellen, aber sämtliche Teile haben 1 Woche Lieferzeit....Dafür hab ich keine Geduld^^Mein Aquaero 6 habe ich vor 2 Wochen Bestellt...Lagernd... Muss ich eigentlich auf ALLES warten was mit dem 3900X zu tun hat
Der Brocken 3 macht derweil eine Idle/Teil-Surf-Desktoplast Temperatur von 35-50°C. In SotTR und AC. Odyssey, CinebenchR20 habe ich etwa um die 55-72°C mit spikes auf 83°C.(prime95- 95°C) ich hoffe da kommt dann noch etwas bei rum mit der Wasserkühlung Die SpaWa´s liegen so zw. 50-60°C


----------



## deady1000 (27. Oktober 2019)

Also meine Alphacool Radiatoren (280er und 420er) sind absolut dicht.
Hab die auch mal etwas grober angefasst und den PC schon diverse Male transportiert.
Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen. Die gehen sicherlich auch durch ne Qualitätskontrolle mit Druckprüfung etc.


----------



## K1ngL0u13 (4. November 2019)

Guten Morgen,

bei mir lief mittlerweile mit meinem 3900x auch endlich mal alles mehr oder weniger rund, jedoch hab ich eine interessante Beobachtung in den letzten Tagen gemacht.

Ich nutze Maus und Tastatur von Razer und es lief eigentlich immer alles problemlos in der Kombination, auch die Razer Software Synapse hat keine Probleme gemacht.

Vor einigen Tagen jedoch hat sich dieses wundervolle Stück Software selbstständig aktualisiert, seitdem möchten meine Kerne wieder nicht mehr Schlummern (laut Ryzen Master) sofern ich nicht ALLE Prozesse im Taskmanager beende.

Kann diese Beobachtung zufällig jemand bestätigen? Gab ja vorher schon Probleme mit sämtlichen Tools die in irgendeiner Form Monitoring beherrschen (bspw. iCue oder das Dragon Center).

Konkret zu meiner "Fehlerbeschreibung": 
Läuft Razer Synapse laufen ALLE Kerne lt. Ryzen Master (genauen Takt kann ich gerade nicht sagen, aber sie sind nicht im Ruhemodus)
Beende ich nun alle Tasks die was mit Razer am Hut haben (ein einfaches Beenden reicht hierfür nicht) gehen sofort 10-11 Kerne in den Ruhemodus


----------



## deady1000 (4. November 2019)

K1ngL0u13 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bei mir lief mittlerweile mit meinem 3900x auch endlich mal alles mehr oder weniger rund, jedoch hab ich eine interessante Beobachtung in den letzten Tagen gemacht.
> 
> ...


Aus genau diesem Grund nutze ich den 3900X auf dem Desktop nur noch mit dem Energiesparplan Energiesparmodus, damit die ganzen ungenutzten Kerne schlafen.
Dadurch schalten sich bei mir im Idle bis zu 22 Threads ab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das führt bei mir zu einem Core-Stromverbrauch von etwa 4,2W im Idle.
Unter Last schalten sich die einzelnen Threads nach und nach wieder zu und takten auch höher.

Wenn ich spiele schaltet sich automatisch wieder der Ryzen Balanced Energiesparplan ein.
Kann ich so empfehlen!

PS: Programm ist Bitsum ProcessLasso.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (4. November 2019)

"Energiesparplan Energiesparmodus" hat mir nicht gefallen - das aufwachen dauerte gefühlte ewigkeiten. 
undervolting mit festem takt hat mehr überzeugt. ob jetzt 4,2ghz allcore per default (eher 4,1ghz) oder nur 4ghz ist für mich unerheblich. 10c weniger fallen da schon mehr ins gewicht inkl laufruhe (keine temp-peaks).


----------



## Apollon (6. November 2019)

laufen die 3900x CPUs eigentlich direkt auf einem Asus Prime B350-Plus oder muss ich erst mal mit nem 1000er oder 2000er das bios updaten?


----------



## bummi18 (6. November 2019)

im idle solche temperaturen ist schon extrem finde ich... irgendwas haut da mit der Kühlung nicht hin... kannst dir mal irgendwo einen guten Luftkühler leihen ?


----------



## markus1612 (6. November 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> laufen die 3900x CPUs eigentlich direkt auf einem Asus Prime B350-Plus oder muss ich erst mal mit nem 1000er oder 2000er das bios updaten?


Ohne BIOS Update läuft das nicht, nein.
Ich persönlich würde den 3900X aber nicht auf ein Board mit so dünner Spannungsversorgung bauen.


----------



## deady1000 (6. November 2019)

Das Asus Prime B350-Plus hat eine Spannungsversorgung mit 4 Phasen für die CPU-Cores.
Ist schon sehr mager und wird gerade mal für Stock-Betrieb unterhalb maximal 105W ausreichen.
6 Phasen sollte ein Board für den 3900X schon mindestens haben.

Und ein BIOS-Update ist natürlich Voraussetzung.
Nur die B450/X470-"MAX" und X570 Bretter haben Ryzen3000-Kompatibilität ab Werk.


----------



## Apollon (6. November 2019)

sind solche reviews  hier fake?

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Tested on Cheap B350 Motherboard | TechPowerUp

?


----------



## Duvar (6. November 2019)

Die VRMs werden aber schon richtig heiß, vorallem wenn du einen AIO Kühler benutzt und der Luftstrom dort fehlt.
Wenn ich ein 3900X auf solch ein Board setzen würde, dann würde ich den Verbrauch im BIOS limitieren bzw etwas stärker undervolten.
BIOS Update brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall im Vorfeld. 
Willst du das Board neu kaufen, oder hast du es schon?


----------



## markus1612 (6. November 2019)

Apollon schrieb:


> sind solche reviews  hier fake?
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Tested on Cheap B350 Motherboard | TechPowerUp
> 
> ?



Was heißt "fake".
Laufen wird der 3900X auch auf nem A320 Board mit kompatiblem BIOS, allerdings muss man sich halt dann darauf einstellen, dass die CPU möglicherweise nicht in allen Szenarien voll boosten kann.


----------



## deady1000 (6. November 2019)

Wie bereits gesagt läuft der 3900X auch mit schlechter Spannungsversorgung normal und problemlos
Man sollte dann lediglich die Leistungsaufnahme im BIOS auf ~105W begrenzen.
Die VRMs werden nämlich nur heiß, wenn entsprechend viel Leistung da durchgejagt wird.
Da muss man eben gucken und anpassen.

Einfach mal Prime95 anmachen, Leistungsaufnahme limitieren und dann so einstellen, dass die VRMs unter 85°C bleiben.


----------



## Apollon (6. November 2019)

ich besitze das board bereits und benötige unbedingt PCI.


----------



## deady1000 (6. November 2019)

Dann probiere es aus mit dem 3900X, sofern du den wirklich benötigst.
Darfst ihn wie gesagt nicht ungedrosselt/übertaktet laufen lassen.
Kannst das Board zur Not ja später immer noch wechseln.

Es gibt übrigens Adapter für PCIe -> PCI.
CSL - PCI-Express PCIe zu PCI Schnittstellenkarte - Amazon


----------



## Apollon (6. November 2019)

das asus Board hat mich bei Amazon vor ca. 6 Monaten 54€ gekostet, ein Biostar Racing X470GTA ab €'*'99,71 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland kostet gute 50€ mehr und Biostar soll nicht mal raid geliefert haben, der Support bei Asus wird besser oder gleich sein trotz alten Chipsatz... wenn ich gleich auf x570 gehe brauche ich ein 1x PCI to PCIe Adapter 
und die kosten um die 60€ leider konnte ich keinen China clone finden, das von dir verlinkte passt leider nicht, für die PCI Karte die ich verbauen muss.  Desweiteren bräuchte ich ein X570er board mit freien slot davon gibts nur 2 aber die sind auch nicht so berauschend:
ASRock X570 Pro4 ab €'*'166,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4 ab €'*'148,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

um die PCI Karte anders zu befestigen bräuchte ich ein neues Tower, aber ich hab das Pure Base 600 schon hier das hat keinen Zusatz Slot an der Seite wie teure Tower. im Prinzip habe ich alles hier liegen außer die CPU alles da, als NT hab ich ein Seasonic PRIME Titanium 750 watt und 64 GB RAM sind auch schon gekauft. Überlege mir ne 2000er cpu nur zum testen zu besorgen...  

dann kann ich flashen und wieder zurück... ich will endlich weg von sockel 1366... bzw den eher als Retro Plattform beibehalten. Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob mir non ECC ram und AMD dann noch mainstream taugen.

dachte einfach das geld fürn dicken board und pci adapter investiere ich lieber in eine dicke CPU.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand der Dinge mit der aktuellen AGESA.
Mir erscheint der  Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems im Idle recht hoch bei mir.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand der Dinge mit der aktuellen AGESA.
> Mir erscheint der  Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems im Idle recht hoch bei mir.



Vom Start mit der Releaseversion bis hin zum jetzigen AGESA 1.0.0.4B hat sich bei mir weder am Lastverbrauch noch am Idleverbrauch irgendetwas nennenswert verändert. Über 2 Watt Unterschied braucht man da nicht zu streiten, die hab ich sowieso als Messungenauigkeit (ich lese den Momentanverbrauch des PCs an der USV ab).

Nach wie vor ist Ryzen3000 auch SEHR agressiv was das Taktverhalten angeht - bedeutet echtes Idle hast du nur dann, wenn dein PC wirklich GAR NICHTS macht. Es kann durchaus passieren dass man dazu mal 20 Minuten warten muss bis das ganze Windows-Hintergrundgefummel durch ist. Und ja, auch die Maus bewegen reichht schon aus um einen 3900X aufzuwecken. Ich habe auch noch nicht verstanden wo da der Sinn sein soll bei minimalster Last C-States anzuheben aber AMD hat da anscheinend auf die Kritik der Intel-Jünger reagieren wollen die ständig behaupten AMD-Systeme hätten ein "trägeres Bediengefühl". Hoffentlich bekommen wir irgendwann zumindest eine Einstelloption dafür den hypersensiblen Aufweckmechanismus bremsen zu können^^


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2019)

Es gab iwann einen Leistungsdrop unter 7000pts, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.. was aber wirklich nicht wichtig ist für tägliche Aufgaben..  
Mit Default läuft die CPU eigentlich auch mit am schlechtesten. 

DEFAULT
38-56c desktop
84c cinebench R20 6938pts

@4.0GHz 1.1V
38-41c desktop
62c cinebench R20 6945pts

@4.2GHz 1.2V
42c desktop
72c cinebench R20 7280pts

@4.3GHz 1.26V
40-50c desktop
77c cinebench R20 7444pts

@4.4GHz 1.4V
49-58c desktop
89c cinebench R20 7660pts


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2019)

Deswegen habe ich, ausser wenn ich wirklich die mehr Power brauche, Energiesparen an. @2.2GHz reichen ganz dicke. Keine Taktsprünge, die Lüfter laufen immer mit der selben Drehzahl und alles bleibt trotzdem kühl. Was sehr angenehm zu dem dauernden auf und ab ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2019)

Also meine Lüfter ändern ihre Drehzahl auch die allerallermeiste zeit nicht (CPU @stock). Grund ist folgende Lüfterkurve:
Alles unter 80°C CPU --> Minimaldrehzahl, darüber linear hoch bis 90°C Maximaldrehzahl.

Da nur die allerwenigsten Szenarien es überhaupt schaffen die CPU über 80°C zu bewegen (das kommt vielleicht mal vor beim rausrendern eines langen 4K-Videos in HEVC10 und entsprechender AVX Vollast auf 24 Threads) hab ich quasi dauerhaft die ~400 upm aufm Brocken. Ob die CPU dabei zwischen 35 und 75 hin und her springt ist mir Latte.


----------



## gastello (23. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist Ryzen3000 auch SEHR agressiv was das Taktverhalten angeht - bedeutet echtes Idle hast du nur dann, wenn dein PC wirklich GAR NICHTS macht. Es kann durchaus passieren dass man dazu mal 20 Minuten warten muss bis das ganze Windows-Hintergrundgefummel durch ist.


Das liegt nicht an AMD - die favorisieren CPPC2  als Analyse und schnellste Kernplatzierung. Windows geht davon aus - das jedes CCX einen schnellsten Kern und einen zweiten fast genauso schnellen bereitstellt - zwischen diesen Kernen priorisiert der Sheduler dann die Singlethreadanfragen - was dann wie ein agressiveres Ansprechverhalten über alle CCX aussieht.

Um das anzupassen - könnte es helfen Globale C-States, CPPC, CPPC Preferred Core über die AMD-CBS Konsole zu erzwingen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

Naja unoptimiert bei mir bisher, aber das ist eigentlich zu heftig für offenen Browser samt einem Download.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2019)

@4ghz 1.1V ist der verbrauch niedriger als default RYZEN im energiesparmodus...
Noctua limitiert ab @4.4ghz, mit anderer kühlung gehen sicherlich auch 4.6 oder 5ghz.

3900x will eingestellt werden.. DEFAULT ist weder fisch noch fleisch


----------



## Duvar (23. Dezember 2019)

Bei mir habe ich knapp unter 18W Package nach rund 3 Std surfen/videos schauen.
Der PC selbst liegt gemessen mit einem Messgerät bei knapp 50W während des surfens. (Darin enthalten sind aber noch GPU Verbrauch, AIO Kühlung, 6 Lüfter, etwas RGB etc) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> @4ghz 1.1V ist der verbrauch niedriger als default RYZEN im energiesparmodus...
> Noctua limitiert ab @4.4ghz, mit anderer kühlung gehen sicherlich auch 4.6 oder 5ghz.
> 
> 3900x will eingestellt werden.. DEFAULT ist weder fisch noch fleisch



5GHz? Mit LN2, aber nicht mit herkömmlicher Kühlung. Wenn dein Noctua bei @4.4GHz limitiert, dann liegt es eher an der CPU als am Kühler. Der Noctua NH-D15 ist stark genug um den R9 3900X zu kühlen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> 5GHz? Mit LN2, aber nicht mit herkömmlicher Kühlung. Wenn dein Noctua bei @4.4GHz limitiert, dann liegt es eher an der CPU als am Kühler. Der Noctua NH-D15 ist stark genug um den R9 3900X zu kühlen.



bis 4.4GHz gibt es an Noctua nichts auszusetzen, nur darüber hinaus wird es richtig warm oder unerträglich laut bei weiteren +10-15c @4.5GHz, +20-30c @4.6, 30-50c @4.7GHz etcpp
ausgehend von hier
@4.4GHz 1.4V
49-58c desktop
89c cinebench R20 7660pts


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Dezember 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich knapp unter 18W Package nach rund 3 Std surfen/videos schauen.
> Der PC selbst liegt gemessen mit einem Messgerät bei knapp 50W während des surfens. (Darin enthalten sind aber noch GPU Verbrauch, AIO Kühlung, 6 Lüfter, etwas RGB etc)
> 
> 
> ...



78W war das beste ergebnis hier, ohne 
+40W Monitor1, +30W Monitor 2, Boxen.. so an die 150W werden es schon sein im idle ^^


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> bis 4.4GHz gibt es an Noctua nichts auszusetzen, nur darüber hinaus wird es richtig warm oder unerträglich laut bei weiteren +10-15c @4.5GHz, +20-30c @4.6, 30-50c @4.7GHz etcpp
> ausgehend von hier
> @4.4GHz 1.4V
> 49-58c desktop
> 89c cinebench R20 7660pts



Mit dem Noctua komme ich bei @4.5GHz /165-167W auf 8038/8065 cb beim  R20. Temperatur so 76-77°.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit dem Noctua komme ich bei @4.5GHz /165-167W auf 8038/8065 cb beim  R20. Temperatur so 76-77°.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast auch eine Aorus Board sehe ich, hast du ne Ahnung wo ich den Infinity Fabric finde außerhalb des AMD Overclocking Bereichs? Ich finds im Tweaker nicht.


----------



## DaHell63 (23. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du hast auch eine Aorus Board sehe ich, hast du ne Ahnung wo ich den Infinity Fabric finde außerhalb des AMD Overclocking Bereichs? Ich finds im Tweaker nicht.



Mit dem Ram und was dazugehört  habe ich mich überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt . Da fragst Du besser im Ryzen Sammler.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit dem Ram und was dazugehört  habe ich mich überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt . Da fragst Du besser im Ryzen Sammler.



Ahh ok, ich würden Ram beim 3900er sogar als Primäre Stellschraube sehen.


----------



## deady1000 (24. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand der Dinge mit der aktuellen AGESA.
> Mir erscheint der  Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems im Idle recht hoch bei mir.


Einfach den Energiesparmodus einschalten.
Merkst im Idle keinen/kaum einen Unterschied und die CPU nuckelt sich nur 25-30W aus der Dose.

Die Maßnahme ist am schnellsten, einfachsten und lässt sich mit einem Klick (oder automatisiert) rückgängig machen.
Ich benutze ProcessLasso für das Energiesparplan-Management.


----------



## DaHell63 (24. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh ok, ich würden Ram beim 3900er sogar als Primäre Stellschraube sehen.



Das mag sein und bringt in vereinzelten Benchmarks was. Bis jetzt war aber noch nichts dabei - keine Anwendung und kein Spiel - wo ich einen großen Vorteil gesehen hätte.
Wichtig ist für mich, daß bei der Videobearbeitung alles stabil ist. Nicht dass nach ein paar Stunden  plötzlich Fehler auftreten, oder das Ganze einfach abstürzt und die Arbeit umsonst war.

Edit
Ich hab mal den Infinity Fabric auf 1900 gestellt. Ausser das die Latenc von meinen eh schon schlechten 73.3 ns auf 77.4 ns gestiegen ist, hat sich nichts getan.
Weder Cinebench noch Firestrike (CPU) zeigen irgendwelche Veränderung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blue_focus (8. Januar 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Einfach den Energiesparmodus einschalten.
> Merkst im Idle keinen/kaum einen Unterschied und die CPU nuckelt sich nur 25-30W aus der Dose.
> 
> Die Maßnahme ist am schnellsten, einfachsten und lässt sich mit einem Klick (oder automatisiert) rückgängig machen.
> Ich benutze ProcessLasso für das Energiesparplan-Management.




Das wollte ich auch grade vorschlagen.
Bei meinem 3950X macht das von der Leistungsaufnahme enorm viel aus. Mit dem Balanced Ryzen oder auch dem 1usmus Plan braucht meiner lt. Ryzen Master im Durchschnitt 45W im absoluten Idle und das nur die CPU. Wenn ich auf den Window Energiesparmodus Plan stelle und damit meine ich wirklich den Standard Windows Plan - nicht den Ryzen ... geht die Leistungsaufnahme bis zu 20W runter. Es legen sich dabei auch viel mehr Kerne schlafen. Bei der Arbeit merke ich genau gar keinen Leistungsunterschied. Bei Assassins Creed Odyssey sind die Frametimes vielleicht minimal schlechter. Kann ich mir aber auch einbilden. Aber so braucht der selbst beim Zocken im Schnitt keine 40W. Wogegen er bei Balanced schon mal Spikes bis 140W hat und im Schnitt so bei 70-90W rumeiert. 

Bei den Temps merkt man das auch enorm. Trotz Full Custom Wakü sind hier Idle-Temps von 45°C normal und spiked schon mal rauf auf 70°C. Mit "Energiesparmodus" geht die Temp selten über 40°. Sogar unter Last. Bei Wassertemperatur < 35°C (Spiele Last) und im Idle unter 30°C.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2020)

Der sensible Idleverrbauch des Prozessors ist aktuell wirklich ein Ärgernis.


----------



## blue_focus (8. Januar 2020)

Ja das sehe ich auch so. Da ist noch massig Optimierungspotenzial.  Denke aber, das wir schon werden. Denn man kann sagen was man will. Die brachiale Leistung der neuen Ryzens ist schon ein Fest.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Ja das sehe ich auch so. Da ist noch massig Optimierungspotenzial.  Denke aber, das wir schon werden. Denn man kann sagen was man will. Die brachiale Leistung der neuen Ryzens ist schon ein Fest.



Ja definitiv, hab auch zwei Systeme gebaut jetzt damit, nen 3900X und ein 3600nonX. Beide laufen wirklich sehr gut, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Vor allem auch die hohen Speichergeschwindigkeiten sind eine Wonne.
Hinzu kommt das sich die Dinger spielend kühlen lassen. Der 3600er läuft mit dem Wraith Prism vom 3900er erste Sahne und schick aussehen tut es auch noch.

Einziger Wermutstropfen sind die teuren Boards. Mein Biostar in UÀTX für den HTPC ist viel zu teuer gewesen für die Ausstattung.


----------



## blue_focus (8. Januar 2020)

Ja das stimmt schon mit den Preisen. Hättest du mir gesagt, dass ich mal mal 400€ für nen besseres Mid-Range Board bezahle, hätte ich dich vermutlich für verrückt erklärt.

Aber ich denke wegen dem Idle-Verbräuchen... Zukünftige AGESA u. Chipset Drivers werden's hoffentlich schon richten. Denn 45W im absoluten Idle ist selbst für nen 16-Ender zu viel. Dafür ist der Stromverbrauch unter Last hald sau gut. 
Aber wie heißts so schön. Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## blue_focus (8. Januar 2020)

BTW: Ich hab jetzt auch etwas an den Power Plans gedoktort. Versuche irgendwie einen guten Mix zu finden zwischen gut responsive, aber dennoch nicht zu hochsensibel. 

Das Dumme ist, dass bei Windows per default eigentlich alle interessanten Powercfg-Einstellungen ausgeblendet werden. 
Wenn ich mir nun Einstellungen wie Core-Parking ansehe, so ist sowohl bei AMD Ryzen Balanced als auch beim 1usmus Profil komplett deaktiviert.  Durch das Chiplet-Design dürfte das bei meiner CPU aber nur dazu führen, dass zumindest im CCD0 immer alle Cores wach bleiben müssen. Der CCD1 geht durch aus im normalen Windows Betrieb komplett schlafen. 
Dennoch - ich lasse jetzt bis zu 12 Kerne Parken. Wodurch man in beim normalen Office-Arbeiten überhaupt keinen Unterschied merkt und auch beim Zocken alles butterweich läuft (getestet AC:O). Im CB20 kommen dann ca. 100pts weniger raus im Vergleich zum Hochleistungsmodus. Was bei über 9000 aber schon fast an Messtoleranzen grenzt. 
Im Idle sinkt der CPU Energieverbrauch aber um 8-15W, womit auch die CPU kühler bleibt. 
An den Schwellwerten, wann die CPU beginnt den Takt zu verändern bzw. ab wann geparkt werden darf, hab ich noch nicht viel gemacht. Da wäre sicher auch noch potenzial. Aber das will ausgiebig getestet werden mit unterschiedlichen Anwendungen. 
Mir kommts immer noch etwas zu aggressiv vor. Kommt aber wohl daher, dass ich den 1usmus Plan als Template verwendet habe und dieser ja eher für Bencher spannend sein dürfte (Leistungsoptimiert).


----------



## Grestorn (9. Januar 2020)

@blue_focus: 

Die meisten optimieren halt auf "Performance" und nicht auf "Leistung im Idle".

Kannst Du Dein Power-Profil nicht hier sharen?


----------



## blue_focus (9. Januar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> @blue_focus:
> 
> Die meisten optimieren halt auf "Performance" und nicht auf "Leistung im Idle".
> 
> Kannst Du Dein Power-Profil nicht hier sharen?




Hi Grestorn,

das mach ich gerne.  Das Ganze ist natürlich noch sehr "Alpha-Status". Hab grade erst damit angefangen und alleine für die CPU gibt's da sicher an die 50 Stellschrauben, wo sich auch sicher viel vermurksen lässt. Wäre eh froh wenn das dann außer mir auch wer testen kann. Muss ja nicht sein, dass die von mir eingestellten Settings für jeder Mann brauchbar sind


----------



## Geheim89 (9. Januar 2020)

Ich finde das Thema ja sehr interessant, habe aber nur einen AMD Ryzen 7 2700 (ohne X). 
Ich selbst würde von den AMD Ryzen Installierten Energiesparmodus abraten. Und stattdessen eigenständig Ausbalanciert einstellen und wenn wirklich niedrig, dann nicht vergessen, die Einstellungen für die CPU manuell etwas an zu passen. 
(Also Minimal 5% maximal 100%.)

Außerdem, würde ich tatsächlich auch die Spannung der CPU versuchen um mindestens -0,100 Volt wenn nicht gar -0,150 Volt per Offeset zu senken. Auch die SoC kann man versuchen mit offset etwas an zu passen etwa durch ca. -0,200 V

Ich muss aber gestehen ich habe jetzt nur etwas die erste Seite gelesen, da meinte einer das der Widerstand der ZEN2 reihe höher ist, und anders als bei anderen CPU's. Bedeutet aber  auch wenn der Widerstand höher ist, ist die Spannung normalerweise geringer und auch somit der Strom... 

Erklärt also nicht, wieso die Spannung dermaßen hoch ist. Also Manuell absenken, so das man auf nichts verzichten muss, das könnte auch die Temperatur senken und den Boost anheben.  Allgemein kann ich auch nur von Zusatz Programmen von Herstellern abraten. Also Mainboard Programme, und oder sowas wie Ryzen Masters, größten teils habe ich da nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht, etwa höhere Belastung für  die CPU festgestellt, obwohl diese eigentlich nichts weiter machen müssen etc. 

Ich habe wie gesagt nur Ryzen 2700 ... Dennoch werde ich mal die Bilder von meinen Bios Einstellungen posten, und auch aktuellen hwinfo (obwohl auf bild kein mehr Aufwand zu sehen sein wird) xD 

Vielleicht ist das ein Anreiz für andere o: 
Ganz wichtig ist auch auf einem Bild des Bios die cTDP limit Control. Ich habe gemerkt, wenn ich den Hersteller angegebenen wert da eintrage, dann scheint das auch etwas besser für das Undervolting zu sein, die CPU VDD/ CPU SoC Full Scale Current auf dem Bild sind manuell auf 100 A gesetzt, nimmt sich die CPU natürlich nicht, aber ich bilde mir ein das, je mehr Strom durch gehen kann, bei gleicher Leistung, um so geringer ist die Spannung, bei gleicher Leistung.  Sprich, das Ganze soll das Undervolting etwas stabiler machen, einen negativen Einfluss habe ich bisher nicht Festellen können, darum lasse ich das so. xD

Falls sich jemand über die Temps wundert, ich heize nicht  > _ <


Wie gesagt anderes System als eures, aber ich finde das ganze interessant, vielleicht könnt ihr ja so doch noch irgendwie was erreichen (vor spielrein euer Bios Setup sichern) xD  Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich 3000er steige auf 4000er warte, oder eventuell doch noch länger warte ... obwohl ich Spielwiesen liebe >-<  aber so ist meine CPU ja noch gut xD Also ein wechsel nicht notwendig o: würde mich dennoch freuen, wenn ich da etwas entsprechendes darüber lesen würde. (Werde im Nachgang jetzt auch auf vorherige Seiten schauen ob es so einen Hinweiß/Erfahrungen etc. schon gab >_ < (Hätte ich eigentlich vorher machen müssen >_<



Hinweiß: CPU = Halbleiter... Halbleiter = Je höher die Temperatur, umso geringer wird der Widerstand. Je Geringer der Widerstand, um so mehr Strom kann Fließen. Wenn mehr Strom fließt, fließt auch automatisch eine höhere Spannung. Da setzt jetzt das Undervolting an, der Versuch die Spannung zu senken, dadurch mehr Strom zu bewegen, soll es ermöglichen die Interne Reibung der Elektronen zu verringern, was dazu führt, das die Komponente Kälter bleibt, die Leistung aber erhalten bleibt. Je Kühler also das System, umso höher der eigen Widerstand der CPU, darum verstehe ich auch Aussage auf erster Seite mit veränderten und höheren Widerstand bei ZEN 2 nur bedingt. Mehr Mechaniken, Transisotren etc. sorgen natürlich für mehr Widerstände, also je mehr Komponenten, umso höher auch Widerstände, aber da wir von Halbvleitern sprechen, ist die aussage nur bedingt zurück zu führen o:


----------



## blue_focus (9. Januar 2020)

Also, wie versprochen hier mal eine "vorab" Version. Macht bei mir schon nen enormen Unterschied von der Leistungsaufnahme und Temps im Idle. 
Einfach mal ins Ryzen Master gehen, den "CPU-Energieverbrauch" beobachten und zwischen den Plänen switchen. 
Unter Volllast ist der bei meinem Setup in etwa 0.5% langsamer (CB20) als der 1usmus Plan.

Jetzt wäre es zu testen, wie sich das Ding so im Teillast bereich benimmt. Ich persönlich merke 0 unterschied zu den Standardplänen. Aber wer weiß, wie's aussieht, wenn man Low-Latency Applications im Einsatz hat, oder Videos schneidet. Da kann ich nicht mitreden, da keine Erfahrung bzw. Software zum Testen.


Zur Installation:
Hat sich gleich wie beim 1usmus Plan. Einfach ALLES entzippen und die Install.bat als Admin ausführen. Dann in in der Powerconfig, welches von der Install.bat automatisch geöffnet werden sollte einfach meinen blue_focus.... Plan aktivieren. (ist vermutlich unter den ausgeblendeten Plänen zu finden).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Ich teste den mal.


----------



## Geheim89 (10. Januar 2020)

@blue_focus

ich wollte mal schauen was dein händchen so bei mir bewirkt. 
daher habe ich mal einen "Speed" test gemacht. 
Also Speed im sinne von, keine wirklich intensiven tests, sondern einfach nur flüchtig eine belastung, sprich über CPU-Z.

Da deine Einstellungen ja,  bei den Temepraturen und so helfen sollen (bei mir selbst ist da nicht viel zu machen)
dachte ich mir das es auch gut für dich wäre so viel rückmeldung wie möglich zu bekommen. 

Naja ich habe zwar kein Ryzen 3000er, aber denke alle möglichen Infos sind bestimtm auch irgendwo eine Hilfe.
Auf meinem System ist mir dabei aufgefallen, das die Leistungsaufnahme sich von Windows Standard ausbalanciert und deinem nicht wirklich unterscheidet. 
Bei den Temperaturen wiederum, wirkt es doch etwas negativer von dir, als bei Ausbalanciert, also an der stelle wohl noch nicht ganz das was du erreichen wolltest o: 

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen 3000er serien könnten eventuell dennoch davon profitieren. Und für meines war es nicht gedacht. xD 
Viel interessanter finde ich aber tatsächlich den scheinbar minimalen Leistungsplus mit deinen Einstellungen.


Ich habe dir mal ein Bild eingefügt, wie gesagt mich interessiert das thema hier nur, und da natürlich auch solche spielerein xD 
Hoffe die Daten helfen dir Irgendwie vielleicht weiter auch wenn mein Ryzen nicht in die der euren generation fällt. 

Ich würde sagen, für mein System ist deine energieoption eine sehr gute alternative. ^^
(für jeden Testdurchgang, habe ich die HWInfo anzeige wieder auf null gesetzt gehabt! )
*systemleistung ist unglücklich gewählt, es ist die CPU + SoC leistungsaufnahme. xD


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Also, wie versprochen hier mal eine "vorab" Version. Macht bei mir schon nen enormen Unterschied von der Leistungsaufnahme und Temps im Idle.
> Einfach mal ins Ryzen Master gehen, den "CPU-Energieverbrauch" beobachten und zwischen den Plänen switchen.
> Unter Volllast ist der bei meinem Setup in etwa 0.5% langsamer (CB20) als der 1usmus Plan.
> 
> ...



Reduziert meinen Idle um etwa 15Watt von 105 auf 90.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Reduziert meinen Idle um etwa 15Watt von 105 auf 90.


75W 24/7 im Idle ganz ohne Energiepläne @4GHz 1.1V


----------



## blue_focus (10. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 75W 24/7 im Idle ganz ohne Energiepläne @4GHz 1.1V


Die Frage ist hald immer, was für restliche Hardware du hast. Meine CPU geht mit meinem Plan auf unter 20W. Davon braucht aber alleine der IO Chip schon so 13W und die sind nicht verhandelbar. 4 bis 7 W für 16 Rechenwerke finde ich jetzt nicht schlimm. Unter 15 W bin ich mit dem 4790K auch kaum gekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Also, wie versprochen hier mal eine "vorab" Version. Macht bei mir schon nen enormen Unterschied von der Leistungsaufnahme und Temps im Idle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig geil! Vorher waren durch die ganzen Background Tasks alle 16 Kerne permanent aktiv, jetzt nur so 4-6. Allerdings nicht unbedingt sinnvoll verteilt, aber ich weiß nicht, in wie fern man das überhaupt über ein Power Profil beeinflussen kann. 

Die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von meinem Rechner (vom Netzteil gemessen) ist von knapp 180Watt auf gut 160 Watt zurückgegangen. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der sensible Idleverrbauch des Prozessors ist aktuell wirklich ein Ärgernis.



Fun Fact bei mir stand der MINIMALE Leistungszustand im Ryzen Balanced bei 60% oder sowas (ist schon länger her, CPU lief auch immer mit 4 Ghz oder so.) Dann habe ich da einfach 5% eingetragen und gut war.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von meinem Rechner (vom Netzteil gemessen) ist von knapp 180Watt auf gut 160 Watt zurückgegangen. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


wäre es nicht ratsamer im BIOS 2 profile anzulegen für arbeit (maximalen schub voraus) und sonstiges (spiele etcpp)? 
profil 1 
@4.4+Ghz 1.4V 

profil 2 
@4.0 GHz 1.1V

edit:
profil 3 um sinnlos hohe peaks in dauerschleife zu betrachten 
@stock


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2020)

Mein BIOS ist - was die CPU angeht - auf Defaults. Man könnte noch auf Eco gehen. Das werde ich vermutlich auch mal ne Weile probieren, in wie fern sich das negativ auswirkt. Schade halt, dass man dafür immer booten muss...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

bei 180W im idle spricht man von totalen kontrollverlust ^^


----------



## Grestorn (10. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> bei 180W im idle spricht man von totalen kontrollverlust ^^



Die GPU taktet leider nicht mehr runter, seit dem 3 oder 4 Monitore angeschlossen sind und frisst alleine (lt Anzeige) 70 Watt.


----------



## blue_focus (10. Januar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Richtig geil! Vorher waren durch die ganzen Background Tasks alle 16 Kerne permanent aktiv, jetzt nur so 4-6. Allerdings nicht unbedingt sinnvoll verteilt, aber ich weiß nicht, in wie fern man das überhaupt über ein Power Profil beeinflussen kann.
> 
> Die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme von meinem Rechner (vom Netzteil gemessen) ist von knapp 180Watt auf gut 160 Watt zurückgegangen. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.



Das ist schon mal sehr gut 
Die Verteilung der Threads kann man so direkt leider nicht beeinflussen. Zumindest nicht über den Power Plan. Welchen Windows Build verwendest du. Habe mal gelesen, dass erst mit der 1909er die Multi-Chiplet Optimierungen fix aktiviert wurden. 
Bei Mir ist eigentlich im Idle der ganze 2. CCD schlafen, der CCX mit dem "besten" Kern ist immer komplett wach und manchmal erwacht noch ein 5. Kern aus dem 2. CCX  aus dem 1. CCD.

Was auch noch helfen könnte sind diverse UEFI Einstellungen. Ich möchte hier auf den Artikel von 1usmus aufmerksam machen, der hier sicher bereits deutlich mehr Zeit investiert hat als ich. 
Ich glaube im Speziellen diese "Prefered Cores" Geschichte könnte hier helfen. Da teilt das UEFI dem OS nämlich mit welche deiner Kerne die "Besten" sind und Windows versucht die Last entsprechend zu verteilen.

Hier mal der Auszug zum UEFI aus der Installationsanleitung ->


Installation InstructionsFor this updated power plan to work properly, certain settings have to be configured in the BIOS. While most vendors use the correct defaults, I'll still list all the options here for completeness, and for you to verify in case other defaults are used.

You have to set the following in your BIOS, under "CPU Features" or "AMD_CBS":

Global C-state Control = Enabled
Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle
CPPC = Enabled
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
PPC Adjustment = PState 0
If you can't find certain settings, such as "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" or "PPC Adjustment", do not worry, they are of secondary importance. Some motherboard manufacturers just hide them.

Referenz Link: 1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors | TechPowerUp




onlygaming schrieb:


> Fun Fact bei mir stand der MINIMALE Leistungszustand im Ryzen Balanced bei 60% oder sowas (ist schon länger her, CPU lief auch immer mit 4 Ghz oder so.) Dann habe ich da einfach 5% eingetragen und gut war.



Ja. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber das war bei mir schon alles auf 5% gestellt und trotzdem waren stets alle 16 Kerne ständig wach.  Man kann mit diesem Setting etwas (grobschlächtig) einstellen, in welchem Taktbereich sich die Kerne aufhalten sollen. Wenn der minimale Leistungszustand aber zB.: auf 99% steht, verweilt die CPU im absoluten Idle immer mindestens am Basistakt und kann dann bei Lastanforderung auch nur zwischen Basistakt und Turbotakt agieren. Ist natürlich super für die Reaktionsfreudigen. Aber effizient ist das eben nicht. Da die CPU auch nie in die tieferen P-States und C-States runterfallen kann.
Über die erweiterten (versteckten) Powersettings kann man aber in % angeben, wie viele Kerne mindestens wach bleiben müssen, Schwellwerte wann sie schlafen gelegt oder geweckt werden. Wie schnell oder träge das passieren soll. Das Selbe nochmal fürs Rauf- und Runtertakten usw...
Wie gesagt. Man kann da sicher auch viel vermurksen, aber ich mag, vermutlich auch berufsbedingt solche Herausforderungen. Des einen Graus ist mein Hobby  





Geheim89 schrieb:


> @blue_focus
> 
> ich wollte mal schauen was dein händchen so bei mir bewirkt.
> daher habe ich mal einen "Speed" test gemacht.
> ...



Hi Geheim, 
Freut mich, dass du auch mitmachst 
Ja dass die ZEN+ Chips hier noch völlig anders "ticken" habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. 
Ich kenne jetzt keine technischen Details, aber dies Ultra Low Power Modi beim Core Parking gibt es glaub ich erst seit ZEN2. Daher wird das bei ZEN und ZEN+ vermutlich gar nicht so viel bringen. 
Es kann auch sein, dass mein Plan für nen 8 Kerner sogar ungünstig ist. Leider kann ich beim Core Parken nur in % Angabe definieren, wie viele Cores minimum aktiv bleiben müssen. Bei mir sind das bei den derzeit eingestellten 25% eben 4-5 Kerne. Und das reicht locker für ein flüssig laufendes System. 
Bei nem 8- oder 6 Kerner wären es schon nur noch 2 Kerne beim 4 Kerner sogar nur noch einer. Gute Frage ob dass dann noch Spaß macht. Beim Windows Standard "Energiesparmodus" ist hier zB.: ein Wert von 10% definiert.
Beim 1usmus-Plan darf per Definition überhaupt nix parken. Das bringt hald noch mal ein paar Prozentpunkte beim Benchen, High FPS Gaming und auch bei Echtzeitanwendungen wie zB.: ner DAW (Audioproduction). Aber im täglichen Leben ist das (für mich) alles komplett irrelevant. 
Für jemanden der seinen Strom selbst bezahlt sind 20-30W Mehrverbrauch bei 10-12h Nutzung/Tag schon ne Hausnummer. Vorallem, weil ich rein von der Leistung her 0 Mehrwert sehe.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 75W 24/7 im Idle ganz ohne Energiepläne @4GHz 1.1V



Mein Rechner ist halb ziemlich voll mit Hardware, 2 BluRay Laufwerke, 3 Festplatten, 11 Lüfter, Soundkarte etc.


----------



## blue_focus (10. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Rechner ist halb ziemlich voll mit Hardware, 2 BluRay Laufwerke, 3 Festplatten, 11 Lüfter, Soundkarte etc.




Ist bei mir ähnlich.  Unter 80-90W Rechner only komme ich nicht. 

Aber ich denke rein aus CPU-Sicht ist hier nicht mehr viel zu holen - nach unten hin. 

Dieser Screen hier ist mit offenem Chrome (ca. 15 Tabs), aquasuite und Ryzen Master entstanden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Mit 90 Watt kann ich leben, es geht aber auch weniger eigentlich. Hier mal ohne alle Hintergrundprogramme mit standard Energieplan. Der Skylake lag so bei 65 Watt aber noch mit weniger Komponenten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blue_focus (10. Januar 2020)

12 von 12 Cores im Ruhezustand ist auch mal nicht schlecht 

Wie bringst du den SOC so weit runter? Unter 12W hab ich da bei mir überhaupt noch nie gesehen. Hast du undervoltet?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die GPU taktet leider nicht mehr runter, seit dem 3 oder 4 Monitore angeschlossen sind und frisst alleine (lt Anzeige) 70 Watt.


3-4 Monitore allein sind ja schon 160W+ 
bist du dann bei ca 340W im Idle  xD  



blue_focus schrieb:


> Wie bringst du den SOC so weit runter? Unter 12W hab ich da bei mir überhaupt noch nie gesehen. Hast du undervoltet?


DAS ist mal eine verdammt gute Frage! @Gurdi 
UV geht so ab 0.95V recht safe, 0.925V nicht fehlerfrei. RAM OC ist dann aber nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Wenn die CPU komplett schläft geht auch der SOC deutlich runter, zudem lief der dort als 12 Core also SMT deaktiviert. Der SOC ist undervoltet bei mir, aber nur marginal wegen dem Speicher OC.(1075mv)


----------



## RNG_AGESA (10. Januar 2020)

zu viele Kompromisse  für die kleine Ersparnis, dann lieber die klassischen 2-3 BIOS-Profile für alle Lebenslagen ohne die doofen Energiepläne.
@stock bleibt die am meisten unattraktive


----------



## blue_focus (11. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> zu viele Kompromisse  für die kleine Ersparnis, dann lieber die klassischen 2-3 BIOS-Profile für alle Lebenslagen ohne die doofen Energiepläne.
> @stock bleibt die am meisten unattraktive


Tja, das ist wie man's sieht. Ich will nicht je nach Einsatzzweck pausenlos im BIOS rumfrimmeln müssen. Ich will ein Profil für alles. Dass das mit Kompromissen einhergeht ist mir klar. Ein guter Kompromiss ist aber nur, wenn man gut damit leben kann. Den gilt es eben auszuloten. Das großartig im BIOS OC oder UV zu betreiben bei den Zen2 gar nicht mehr so viel bringt wie früher ist auch schon länger bekannt. Bei meiner alten Intel Plattform hab ich mir um Powerpläne auch keine Sorgen gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (11. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> 3-4 Monitore allein sind ja schon 160W+
> bist du dann bei ca 340W im Idle  xD



Es sind "nur" 2 4k Monitore, 1 Mini-Monitor für die Temperaturwerte (siehe Bildergalerie, die in der Signatur verlinkt ist) und ein weiterer "virtueller" HDMI Monitor, der am Receiver für die digitale 5.1 Tonausgabe angeschlossen ist. Letzteres entfällt demnächst, wenn ich das mit einem der beiden 4k Monitore verknüpfen kann - das geht derzeit nicht, weil mein "alter" Receiver kein 4k kann.

Aber ja, Von der Stromaufnahme ist mein System wirklich nicht sparsam. Ist auch nicht darauf optimiert. 

Ich werde aber vermutlich noch ein paar Schräubchen drehen. Z.B. ein RaspberryPi für die Ansteuerung des Mini-Displays einsetzen. Das hat auch noch andere Vorteile.


----------



## Geheim89 (11. Januar 2020)

Äm ich habe auf Seite 15 ganz oben was zum undervolting geschrieben. Klar es geht dabei nicht um eure CPU's, dennoch solltet ihr mal über undervolting nachdenken. Die hohen spannungen braucht nicht jede CPU. Und je Kühler sie bleibt, um so Effizienter kann sie auch arbeiten. 

Ich denke auch bei Zen 2 ist es möglich, die CORE VID im idle auf ca. 0,750 - 0,800V zu bekommen. Und auch die SoC sollte noch etwas Spielraum haben, ohne das ihr mit Ram runter müsst. Wo bei euch da aber die grenzen sind, müsst ihr natürlich selbst raus finden. Auf Seite 15 ganz oben, habe ich auch Bilder eingestellt die man gut als richtlinie nutzen kann, unabhängig davon welche ZEn generation nun verbaut ist. Viel Wichtiger bleibt das wissen, das jeder chip individuell funktioniert. Das heißt der eine kann mehr runter gehen der andere weniger. 

Ziel ist es dabei wiue erwähnt, alles so einzustellen, das die Leistungsaufnahme möglichst gering ist, aber nicht auf den Takt und oder eure Funktionen niederschlägt. Sprich... Volle Leistung für eure CPU nur etwas Kühler. xD Ich erwähne ncoh einmal Kapiutel Halbleiter... je wärmer um so geringer der widerstand. Umso geringer der wiederstand, umso mehr Strom kann fließen. Umso mehr spannung und strom vorhanden ist, umso höher wird die wärme. Da dies natürlich nciht unendlich geht, taktet die CPU runter und oder stellt einige funktionen ein, das wiederum führt zu performance zusammen brüchen. 

 Ein anderer Ansatz für euch soltle sein, je weniger Prozesse laufen, umso besser für die CPU, da auf diesen weg weniger Leistung gefordert wird. Eure CPU könnte also vielleicht noch etwas besser Skalieren, wenn sie sich nur mit notwendigkeiten aufhalten müsste.

Ein anderer ansatz der etwas weiter geht als nur Systemstart bereinigung, unnötige Windows dienste abschalten etc. wäre vielleicht das hier ... YouTube ich habe den tatsächlich epr zufall gefunden weil ich was für meine eigene Iso gesucht habe. Sprich nicht nur Dienste beenden  und einige wenige registery einträge abändern, sondenr schon noch etwas mehr. 

Ich ahbe von dem die  Windows 10 ISo geladen, konnte keine Viren feststellen, für euch wäre aber vielleciht auch das Tuning pack interessant. Ihr müsst so nicht euer system neu aufsetzen. Aber wenn dieses apck genauso wirkt wie die Iso, dann sit es da schon fast egal ob ihr 100 oder 180 prozesse im hintergrund am laufen habt. Tatsächlich ist das geschwindigkeits erlebnis hervorragend. Aber bitte, das was ich an dem pack beängel sind einige "tuning" programme oder was auch imemr, nutzt wirklich nur die sachen, woihr nciht extra die programme alden müsst. das ist mein tipp an euch o: 

Vorteile sind wie erwähnt, weniger verkrampfen der hardware, viel bessere Performance, und damit vielleicht auch für eure CPU's etwas geringerere Temperaturen. Macht es am besten so wie ich, Erstellt euch eine Virtuelle Maschine, installiert euch eine normale Windows 10 version darauf, downloadet dieses tuning ding, und testet es, falls ihr also vor viren, sonstiges schiss habt, könnt ihr das erst einmal in eienr "geschützten" umgebung testen, prüfen etc. 

Also kurz und knapp... es gibt noch sicher die eine oder andere Stellschraube, ob BIOS = Undervolting, system aufräumen etc. alles sit möglich 

Zum System aufräumen hilft euch euer Task-Manager, die alte Systemsteurung mit Verwalten (Dienste), alternativ gibts auch noch Prozess explorer Process Explorer - Windows Sysinternals | Microsoft Docs (ein aus meienr sicht besserer Task-Manager seit vielen jahren) xD, und Autoruns Autoruns for Windows - Windows Sysinternals | Microsoft Docs 

Tipp, wenn Ihr Dienste beendet, macht euch eine .reg datei, und ergänzt da immer die einträge, damit nach updates, neu aufsetzen etc. alles schnell geht. xD 

Unter (meist) C:/windows/prefetch könnt ihr auch mal euren Speicher aufräumen. Also einfach alles löschen was in dem ordner ist. 
War mal dazu gedacht, das Programme schneller starten, wenn die da bereits ein abbild drinne hatten. Fakt ist aber das es eigentlich das getgenteil bewirkt. 

Mh habe ich noch was vergessen? O: keine ahnung xD Fakt ist, wer Was ordentlcihes will, muss leider hand anlegen. denn jetzt ahbt ihr was ordentliches, aber irgendwie haut die umsetzung hinten udn vorne leider nicht immer hin o: Daher sidn wir ja immer verpflichtet, etwas so zu machen das es bei uns für uns so funktioniert wie es soll o: 

Da Chips imemr eine Abweichung ahben werden was sie ab können udn was nciht, hat der Hersteller in dem fall AMD eine allgemeine Spannung fest gelegt etc. 
Diese garantiert das der CPU so läuzft. Daher haben wir aber Spielraum um es anzupassen (Undervolting).
Das ganze dann abgerundet mit ienem guten Energieplan, sollte eigentlich alles in grenzen halten o: 

**Downloadet nicht einfach blind alles, erkundigt euch darüber, ob es bloware,maleware, phishing, virus oder sosntiges ist. Nutzt imemr erst eine Virtuelle maschine, um etwas zu testen, nutzt google nach erfahrungen viel Spaß* *xD


----------



## blue_focus (18. Januar 2020)

BTW: Ich hab nochmal etwas an meinem Energiesparplan gefeilt. Es gibt ja in den erweiterten Einstellungen des Energiesparplan seit den letzten 2-3 Windows 10 Builds die Möglichkeit, den maximalen Leistungszustand nicht nur in % sondern auch in MHz anzugeben. 
Mir ist das auch bei meinem alten System schon aufgefallen, allerdings war bei meinem Haswell alles was im Turbo-Bereich war nicht mehr sinnvoll konfigurierbar. Denn anders als unterm Basistakt, wo man alles in 100Mhz Schritten konfigurieren kann, gibt es über dem Basistakt bei Intel nur noch Turbo ein, Turbo aus.
Bei den Ryzen scheint das aber anders zu sein. Hier kann man sogar in 25MHz Schritten takten. Egal ob im Turbo-Bereich, oder nicht.

Die Einstellung nennt sich "Maximale Prozessorfrequenz" (die sollte standardmäßig für jeden sichtbar sein) und ich habe diese bei mir auf 4080Mhz konfiguriert. Was dann real ziemlich genau 4GHz trifft. Zumindest bei meiner CPU.
Wie ja in vielen Fachzeitschriften und auch schon von der8auer bestätigt, ist die ZEN2 Architektur bis 4GHz sehr effizient, alles darüber hinaus bedeutet enorm mehr Strom/Temperatur für kaum Mehrleistung.

Durch diesen Maximaltakt-Cap braucht meine CPU nun nochmal deutlich weniger im Teillastbereich und im Vollast bereich sowieso. Beim Video Transcoding mit Handbrake bedeutet das einen Unterschied von ca. 35 Watt für ca. 2,5% weniger Leistung. Denn ohne dieses Limit pendelt sich der Takt bei ca. 4150Mhz ein.  So sind es hald ~ 4000Mhz.
Auch diese sinnlosen Spikes beim Office working sind beinahe weg, da er nicht mehr mit einzelnen Kernen meint die 4,7GHz erreichen zu müssen. 

Für high FPS-Spieler mögen die letzten paar % vielleicht noch relevant sein. Da ich aber ohnehin nur nen 60Hz Monitor ohne Adaptiv-Sync besitze, ist das für mich alles irrelevant. Ohne VSync kann ich nähmlich gar nicht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (19. Januar 2020)

nach dem kurzen WE voller instabilität @stock wurden die meisten probleme gefixt, der Zen ist jedenfalls angekommen. 
iCUE hält kerne wach (hoher energieverbrauch, peaks etcpp) gleichzeitig wird systemcrash @FCLK 1900, ausgelöst durch Global C-state Control, abgefangen (stabil bis FCLK 1863!?). iCUE runter, FCLK 1863, 1usmus Ryzen Universal rein und schon ist der gesamtverbrauch super-ti-awesome niedrig (hauptsächlich beim betrachten des leeren desktop).. doch schon der erste twitchfeed –kein streaming– in 720p auf dem 2ten monitor.., reicht zur peakalypse um 3.8-4.6GHz+, 55-70c etcpp (@allcore steigt temp an von 42c auf 42c für die selbe aufgabe, keine peaks)  

@4GHz wieder zurück, hauptsächlich weil es total bescheuert ist auf hintergrundprozesse verzichten zu müssen bei so vielen kernen und RAM. @allcore sind diese total egal, die CPU wird dadurch kein stück ausgelastet. weiterer punkt FCLK 1900 1T

limit für die beden Zen-schulen diktiert nach wie vor die GPU oder der monitor.


----------



## Geheim89 (30. Januar 2020)

Auch wenn der Thread scheinbar tot ist. Versucht Undervolting, immer noch um die Temperatur zu senken. Benutzt Ausbalanciert und oder die blue-Focus energie anpassung. C-Stat hat bei meinem Ryzen 7 2700 nur probleme geamcht, lasst das also ausgeschaltet, auch wenn ihr ne generation weiter seid als ich. Und dann als info, es ist wohl wichtig das ihr einige Kerne schlafen lasst, wenn diese nciht benötigt werden. Natürlich verbraucht die CPU mehr, wenn sie immer Aktiv sein muss. Und dazu mit allem was sie hat. Da Ihr ein X-Model habt, empfehle ich euch die das Precision Boost 2 und damit XFR 2 zu deaktiviren. Ihr braucht es einfach überhaupt nicht! ja! dadurch verliehrt ihr eventuell etwas takt, dafür gewinnt ihr Effizienz und vermeidet unnötiges hochtakten. Also genau das was ihr wollt. Im ersten beitrag seite 15 habe ich euch greenshorts angehangen, zwar von meinen einstellungen, aber naja. Außerdem, bei schnelleren RAM ist es ein MUSS, die CPU NB/SoC zu undervolten udn wenn es ein Offset ist (ist bereits ausreichend). Auch das senkt die Temperatur, und steigert somit die effiziens. Wer Orientieungen sucht, schaut mal auf seite 15 erster beitrag da hatte ich damals von meinem aktuellen system (ryzen 7 2700 ohne X) bilder angehangen. 

Ich verstehe übrigens imerm ncoh nciht warum ihr solche Monster CPUs übertaktet sehen wollt, auch dann verstehe ich es nciht wenn es so aus dem hause kommt. 
Aus meienr sicht unnötig, energiefressend, und erst recht zu wenig Kontrolle über das was da passiert. Da kann die Funktion noch so nahc aktuellem stand ausgereift sein.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2020)

@Geheim89: Bei Zen 2 reicht es ja, den ECO Modus einzuschalten. Auch in Windows auf das Profil "Power Saver" zu gehen, bringt sofort 10-20 Watt (gemessen!). Dagegen haben andere 3rd Party Profile, die ich ausprobiert habe, keine Einsparung. 

Aber: Im Standard ist die CPU ja so eingestellt, dass sie genau dann Leistung bringt, wenn man sie braucht. Wozu kaufe ich mir eine so potente CPU, wenn ich sie dann immer mit angezogener Handbremse laufen lasse? Außer dem Power-Profil, das man ja mal eben on the Fly ändern kann (und mit Tools wie Power ConfigurationSwitcher auch sehr simpel oder gar automatisch mit Process Lasso) lass ich das auf Default-Einstellungen laufen, die sind schon ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Geheim89 (30. Januar 2020)

Naja ich weiß ncith was du mit Handbremse meinst. xd Weill du den Zusatz Boost durch XFR auschalten sollst? xD
Das ist eins chwachsinns dienst. Sicher, es ist nciht von der hand zuweisen das er hier udn da sicher auch mal sinn amcht. Aber das ist relativ selten o: 
Das Chaos was diese Funktion hinterlässt ist einfach viel zu viel des guten. 

Das einzige was ihr Versuchen könnt um XFR in den Griff zu bekommen, und damit eure Temperaturen udn Taktraten sit das was ich oben beschrieben habe. Die CPU ist auch ohne zusatz funktionen ein monster. Und wenn man sich so eine Potente CPU mit X holt, dann sicher weil es kein none X gab. xD 

Aber ok mir fällt für euch eventuell eine andere lösung ein wenn ihr unbedingt auf XFR so geiert. 
Dazu müsstet ihr euch aber etwas mit der Elektronik auseinander setzen. Es ist ein Halbleiter, je wärmer, umso mehr Leistung wird abgezwackt, obwohl diese nciht in mehr leistung für euch ansteht. Der grund dafür ist das der Widerstand geringer wird bei hohen temperaturen.  (wobei das nciht mit gezielten Undervolting zu vergleichen ist, da mit Undervolting die Interene "reibung" der elektronen (so nenne ich das mal) sich verringert und schon so wieder Temperaturen gut gemacht werden können. 

Also könnt ihr nur versuchen über euren XFR boost zeug die Spannung zu senken. (zu einem bereich der für euch das maximum da stellen soll) also so etwas wie ca. 1,35V- 1,4V aber wirklich auf maximum. Dazu müsst ihr dann für XFR die Stromstärke also die Ampere festlegen. 

Sagen wir mal eure Mega CPU braucht mit XFR ca. (kenne keine genauen da6ten dies dient als beispiel) 1,5V und bis zum anschlag vielleicht 120 Ampere und komtm so auf 180 Watt Leistungs aufnahme. Das enspräche jetzt einfach mal so dahin gesagt einem widerstand von ca. 0,0125 Ohm. 

Wenn ihr nun aber die 180 Watt (beispielwert) behalten wollt, müsst ihr XFR so einstellen das eure Spannung geringer ist, dafür mehr Ampere vorhanden sind. Also 180 Watt durch z.B. 1,35V = 133,333 Ampere.  Oder auch 1,35 V durch 133,33 Ampere = 0,01012 Ohm 

Also tragt ihr für XFR ca. 135 Ampere oder 140 Ampere ein. 
Wäre also ncihts anderes als untervolting, nur eben speziell für eure XFR sache. 
Es kann also Helfen, wenn ihr Wisst wie viel Watt ungefähr eure CPU frisst, und dann könnt ihr es selbst durch rechnen. 
Das beste wäre also auch wenn ihr im falle der Fälle noch das normale Voltage anpassen würdet. 

Dann wäre auch von mir aus Ultramode oder hochleistung kein problem. Aber solche schen die einfach nciht von ahuse aus laufen, würde ich niemals mehr abverlangen, sondern versuchen das effizienteste zu finden. 
Denn imemrhin ... seit wie vielen jahren gibts für nromalen desktop bereich 16kerne und insgesamt 32 threads? 
Das ist so unglaublich viel mehr leistung, als es jemals zu vor im desktop bereich gab. Es bedarf keienr übertaktung, ansonsten stelle ich mri die frage, wozu sich einige leute etwas kaufen, das so viel Power hat, wenn es dennen nicht reicht o.o

Also als Hilfestellung mal die Formeln. 
Watt durch Spannung = Ampere
Watt durch Ampere = Spannung
Spannung mal Ampere = watt

Spannung durch Ampere = Ohm(widerstand)
Spannung durch Ohm = Ampere
Ohm mal Ampere = Spannung.

Anzumerken sit, es ist egal was ihr euch erhofft!!! 
Ihr kauft etwas das in MASSEN Produziert wird, udn nciht speziel auf euch zu geshcnitten ist. Dazu sind die Chips selbst auch Willkürlich ausgefallen. 
Der Hersteller stellt nur das zur Verfügungw as Über Läuft, bedeutet aber nciht das es deshalb bei jeden Perfekt udn anch wunsch läuft. 

Manchmal ist es auch Entscheident, Runter zus chrauben um mehr vom Gesamt Packet zu haben. 
Denn wo Weniger Leistung abfällt, wird weniger Runter getacktet. Da keine Temperatur im weg ist.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2020)

@Geheim98: 

Beim Zen 2 gibt es kein XFR mehr, nur noch den PBO Auto Overclock, welches man explizit einschalten muss. 

Wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich das einschalte? Davon hatte ich nichts geschrieben, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, vom Einschalten des ECO Modus, sozusagen das Gegenteil vom Auto OC. 

Und ein "Dienst" ist XFR sowieso in keinem Fall, sondern eine Einstellung des BIOS. 

Ich verstehe also generell nicht, was Dein langer Text zum Thema XFR im Kontext dieses Threads für eine Bedeutung haben soll.


----------



## Geheim89 (30. Januar 2020)

Ok dann habe ichd as Falsch aufgefasst oder im kopf verdreht, aber generell ging es ja auch nciht nur um dein setup. PBO gabs auch damals shcon, steht so noch in meinem bios da gabs noch keine zen2 ... udn unter XFR lief es dennoch ^^ Grunsätzlich kann man viele Energie Sparmechanismen nutzen, die bremsen nciht so viel wie andere denken. 

Naja deins habe ich also etwas verdreht im kopf, und für andere ist das vielelciht ncoh ein nützlicher hinweis, wie sie vielleicht noch optimieren können.


----------



## wumpi74 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 9 3900x - Meine Erfahrung*



Maik75 schrieb:


> Das ist auch ne Temperatur die ich im normalen Bereich sehe.
> 
> Habe jetzt zum Test einmal Flüssigmetall aufgetragen. Temperaturen gehen zwar ein wenig runter, aber liegen immer noch bei 60 Grad.
> 
> Temperaturen von unter 50 Grad bekomme ich nur im Energiesparmodus hin. Aber da taktet er auch nur noch mit 3800 MHz.




Erstaunlich das nach der Aussage keiner auf die Lösung gekommen ist, bzw. das angesprochen hat.
Also, wenn Ich meine CPU dauerhaft auf 100% laufen habe, auch im Idle, ist doch klar das die CPU solch hohen Temperaturen entwickelt.
Aber genau, was will man mit nem Energiesparmodus ? Da ich ja keine niedrigen Temperaturen haben möchte aber eine CPU die dauerhaft auf 100% läuft, wundert man sich wenn man plötzlich Temperaturen über 60^C im Idle hat ^^
Huch, nun kommt auch noch last dazu und ich nähere mich der 90° C Marke. Wie das ? Hexerei ?
Finde es immer lustig wenn Leute sich nen Ferrari kaufen aber nicht mal mit nem VW UP klarkommen.

Wenn man sich eine 105 W TDP ins Haus holt, sollte man sich vorher informieren, was da auf einen zukommt. 
Aber ne fette Wasserkühlung drauf machen und im Idle ü 60° C haben, weil man ein auf dicke Hose machen möchte (ohne Energiesparmodus), finde ich echt ne Nr. für sich. 

Wenn ich im Idle solch Temperaturen habe, dann ist als erstes was ich Checke : läuft meine Möhre auf 100% ?
Wenn ja, alles gut, .........wenn nein : oO ! Irgendwas anderes stimmt nicht ) Checkliste abarbeiten angesagt.

tja Maik, schade um deine CPU und dein Mainboard... Als erstes wird dein Mainboard den Geist aufgeben und deine CPU verliert vlt. das ein oder andere Lebensjahr.
Warum ? Dein MB geht an den Temperaturen krachen, weil diese ja dauerhaft anliegen. Empfindliche Hardware mag nun mal keine dauerhaft hohen Temperaturen.

Und da du ja kein Energiesparmodus benutzt, tue der Wirtschaft doch dann auch gleich den gefallen und schalte sämtliche Stromsparmaßnahmen im Bios deines MBs ab.
Die sind dann überflüssig.


----------



## wumpi74 (27. Februar 2020)

Maik75.... er Taktet nur mit 3800 Mhz, das nennt sich Standarttakt. Wieviel Takt braucht den deiner Meinung nach eine CPU im Idle, wenn dir 3800Mhz bei 100% CPU-Leistung, deiner Meinung nach nur ist ?
Das nur kann ja nur bedeuten das dir 3800 Mhz im Idle zu wenig ist. Brauchst du 5000 Mhz ? oder wären die 7000 Mhz lieber ? Denn dann mußt du nur deine Wasserkühlung in die Tonne treten und dir mit Trockeneis oder
Flüssikstickstoff behelfen. 

Dein PC läuft dann im Desktop Betrieb mit deiner Mhz-Wunschvorstellung aber es bleibt beim Desktop und du kannst vlt CPU-Z starten. Aber nur vlt.
Spielen oder was auch sonst du damit vorhast kannst du dir dann abschminken.

Außerdem bemängelst du das bei Vollast max nur 4Ghz anliegen.
Glaubst du das das bei anderen MBs genauso ist ?
Ich bin mir sicher das PCGH dazu einen Test gemacht hat, welches MB, welche Taktraten erreichen kann.
Und wieder lautet die Devise...... Informieren. Was auch sonst ?
Ich könnte jetzt Spooilern oder wie das heißt, aber sowas wäre ja unfair PCGH gegenüber.
Schließlicjh habe ich ja GEld für das Heft bezahlt.

Es hängt von dem Mainboard ab und den Temperaturen welcher Takt , wo, wie und wann anliegt und mehr sage ich auch dazu nicht.
Jedenfalls steht beim Asrock das Taichi nicht für sagenhaftes CPU- Kung Fu ^^... Was vlt. andere Leute vlt. denken mögen. Bestimmt gibt es da welche XD

Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte von Maik75 ist, für was benötigt man mehr als "nur"3800 Mhz im Idle ?..... Ich komm nicht drauf. Ihr ?
Also ich finde ja schon teilweise alles über 2000 Mhz im Idle zuviel. Wenn man bedenkt das vor Jahren im Idle 800 Mhz anlagen ^^
Jedenfall braucht mein PC keine 3800 Mhz um den Desktop anzuzeigen.
Aber vlt. hat auch Maik75 ein Betriebsystem das nur 3800Mhz für den Desktopbetrieb braucht ? So als Mindestanforderung.
Kann ja sein, das er grade ein Betriebsystem ausprobiert was er selbst geschrieben hat.
Ja, natürlich ist das unwahrscheinlich, habt ihr vollkommen recht. Aber besteht die möglichkeit das doch ? Die Chance das ich vom Blitz getroffen werde, wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe ist wohl höher. ?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. Februar 2020)

Die CPU taktet im Idle definitiv nicht mit 3.8 GHz. Wenn sie das tut, hat man alle Energiesparmaßnahmen abgeschaltet. 

Im Idle taktet ein einzelner Kern gar nicht mehr (er ist abgeschaltet).  Über die gesamte CPU und einen Zeitabschnitt gemittelt, kommt ein deutlich geringerer Takt als 3800 MHz heraus, den RyzenMaster und HWInfo auch anzeigt,


----------



## Metamorph83 (27. Februar 2020)

Nur so als Anhaltspunkt. Mein Kollege hat nen Ryzen 3900 mit nem Asus x570, gekühlt mit nzxt x62 aio auf Werkseinstellung und im Idle ca.45-50 Grad. Unter Last (Gaming) dann ca. 60-70 grad, Prime ca. 80-85... 

Also 60 Grad idle, bedeutet iwo Settings falsch oder u.U. kein ausreichender Anpressdruck auf der CPU...


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Die CPU taktet im Idle definitiv nicht mit 3.8 GHz. Wenn sie das tut, hat man alle Energiesparmaßnahmen abgeschaltet.
> 
> Im Idle taktet ein einzelner Kern gar nicht mehr (er ist abgeschaltet).  Über die gesamte CPU und einen Zeitabschnitt gemittelt, kommt ein deutlich geringerer Takt als 3800 MHz heraus, den RyzenMaster und HWInfo auch anzeigt,



So ist es.

3,8GHZ im idle dann ist alles aus C-States deaktiviert, C&Q deaktiviert, einfach alles.

Meiner läuft mit nem NH-D15 - per offset um 0,050V undervoltet mit rund 4,2ghz (kein OC).
Temps waren meines Wissens nach bei rund 70-75°C unter Prime.
Müsste ich aber selbst noch mal gegenchecken, kann ich heute Abend mal machen.


----------



## derdvbsfan (28. Februar 2020)

Moin, hatte mich auch erst "mit den ganzen Internet Tips" irre machen lassen und habe Wochenlang den Mist durchgetestet. ich bin nunmehr bei meinen persönlichen Einstellungen gelandet und lasse meinen 3900er ganz simpel auf pbo off, 4000 Mhz fester Takt ,sowie 1.12 Volt feste Spannung, 0.975 Soc und 1.35V Speicher laufen.
Die Spannung liegt also immer an und auch die feste Frequenz. Das dämliche hin und hergehopse von Takt und Spannungen ist weg und im Ryzenmaster wird das abschalten der Kerne schön wiedergegeben. Jupp, die Kerne schalten sich auch bei 4Ghz und fester Spannung selber ab. Und Temperaturen... 27-32 Grad im Idle und unter Prime 68 Grad, small Test maximale Erhitzung der CPU. Und das ist schon hardcore Belastung ! Das mit nem lumpigen Brocken 3 Kühler. Wer es selber ausprobieren möchte... Bitte.
Wer dann noch hwinfo im Hintergrund laufen hat und sich dann die Werte im Ampere Bereich anschaut, diskutiert auch nicht mehr rum, im Idle und bei leicher Last, Surfen und gleichzeitig Videoplayback n Witz. Wenn ich, wer hat den längsten spielen möchte, dann nehme ich die gespeicherte Biosenstellung mit PBO an,Lastbegrenzung auf 65Watt, Spannung Auto - 0.125V offset dann rennt das olle Ding auf 4.65 Ghz im Single Mode. Oder bei noch mehr Längsten, PBO aus dann 4.35 Ghz allcore @1.32V,  1.12 Soc,1.41V Speicher und dann DDR4 4000 16-16-16-32 auf die Röhre und dann rennt die Bestie. Aber das sind echt dämliche und nicht gerade alltagstaugliche Einstellungen, ich benche keine 24 Stunden wie ein kranker am System rum.  Also ne handvoll simpele Einstellungen, keine Doktorarbeiten über Frequenz, Spannungen und weiss der Geier noch.


----------



## Grestorn (28. Februar 2020)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du mit den Default Einstellungen nicht besser fährst? Warum sollte ein fester Takt von 4GHz besser sein als die Dynamik?


----------



## blue_focus (29. Februar 2020)

Versteh ich jetzt auch nicht ganz. Das ist wie ein Automatik Auto kaufen und dann ständig selbst rumschalten. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. Februar 2020)

@derdvbsfan
4Ghz oder 4.2Ghz für 24/7-aufgaben sind gleich aber die temps/verbrauch sind nach wie vor niedrig @NH-D15. (kühlung erst ab 4.3Ghz etwas herausfordernd...)

@4.2Ghz @1.2V


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

Was läuft denn de Fakto besser mit einem konstanten Takt von 4.2 GHz?


----------



## derdvbsfan (29. Februar 2020)

Hier wird manchmal ein Kram erzählt unter aller... Hab noch ein paar Task im Hintergrund laufen, also CPU beschäftigt und trotzdem sind Kerne im Ruhezustand. Trotz fester Spannung und festem Takt. Temp 31 Grad und nicht im Idle sondern wie geschrieben,laufen gerade noch Programme im HG. Verbrauch 28 Watt. Diese diese dummen aber echt dummen Ansagen Auromatikboard gekauft und jetzt hat man den Automudus zu verwenden und son Kram, der ist für Vollblutprofis (lol) gedacht damit die Kiste läuft ohne abzuschmieren. 
Mann bin ich froh das ich ein Laie bin. Geht hier auch nicht um DEIN  Defakto beim konstanten Takt, mir gings um das dämliche rumgezappel im Monitoring und um den realen Verbauch des Systems. Und hier ist kein erhöhter Verbrauch feststellbar. O.K. ?
Und wenn man jetzt noch einen Blick auf Temp1 und 2 wirft... Zocke Doom mit 110 Frames, ein Witz was da an Temperaturen und Verbrauchswerten entstehen. Und dafür hab ich mir das System gekauft, nicht um unnötig meine Hütte mit dem Kasten zu heizen


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

Ich hab nicht bezweifelt, dass die Kerne abschalten. Meine Frage war eine andere: Was bringt es, den Takt auf 4 GHz oder auch 4.2 GHz festzutackern? Das ist die Frage. Und statt mich dumm anzufahren, wäre es eher angebracht, diese einfache Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (29. Februar 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht bezweifelt, dass die Kerne abschalten. Meine Frage war eine andere: Was bringt es, den Takt auf 4 GHz oder auch 4.2 GHz festzutackern?


Zen2 @stock ist absolut nervtötend (idle temp 38-80c in 5min dauerschleife)
es ist ein lautes, unerzogenes, autistisches kind 

meine antwort ist 42 (100% silent, besser als @stock auch bei geschlossenem fenster (aufgeheiztem case), längerer balken)
@4.2GHz 24/7 stromverbrauch/temp +2c zu @4GHz (idle 38c (+/-0c(silent (keine temp-peaks)))), bei max. be-überbelastung 68-72c @7532pts in CB20.
bonus: energiepläne entfallen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

Cinebench ist nicht alles. Die Single- und Wenig-Thread Performance wird durch die Limitierung auf 4.2 GHz definitiv eingeschränkt. Was auch ganz logisch ist. 

Nochmal: Was BRINGT es? Nicht wieder antworten mit: "Es geht auch ganz gut". Das war nicht die Frage!


----------



## derdvbsfan (29. Februar 2020)

Die Frage wurde bereits beantwortet. Auch vom User RNG_Agesa. Er hat anscheinend die Problematik mit den zappelden SINNLOSEN Werten anscheinend auch bemerkt 
Warum 4000 Mhz ? Weil ich Bock auf 4000 Mhz hab... Punkt Den Single Core Boost und der Max Boost ist mir egal, ich rufe die Leistung über Bios Setting dann ab wenn ich Sie brauche. Das geschah anfänglichst beim austarieren der max Leisung und da ist mein System ebenfals nicht so Stromfressend wie die meisten Dinger hier, ich seh nur keinen Grund den Prozzi so laufen zu lassen, nenn mir einen ?


----------



## blue_focus (29. Februar 2020)

Hmm Kinderstube zuhause vergessen, oder wie. Man kann ja unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Aber mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen hat nichts mit guter Argumentation zu tun.

Es gibt genug gute Literatur warum fixe Spannungen bei Zen2 zum deutlich verfrühten Tod führen kann oder degenerieren. Auch von AMD selbst. Ich finde es immer lustig wenn Laien glauben so viel schlauer zu sein wie der Entwickler selbst. Kann gerne auch was verlinken, wenn ich wieder am PC bin. Am Handy find ich das jetzt etwas anstrengend. 
Mann sollte einfach im Hinterkopf behalten, dass wir nur mit Sensor metriken arbeiten können, die uns Software mehr oder weniger gut liefert. Die Firmware, auf die wir alle aber keinen direkten Zugriff haben, hat aber noch viel mehr und genauere Werte mit denen sie Arbeiten kann. 

Dass die vorinstallierten Lüfterkurve der Boards teilweise unter aller Sau sind stelle ich nicht in Abrede.

Mein BIOS ist bis auf RAM OC praktisch stock und ich spiele Assassins Creed Odyssey, was ja auf bis zu 10 Threads super scaliert im Schnitt bei 40W auf der CPU. Und das wohl bemerkt auf dem 16 Kerner. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derdvbsfan (29. Februar 2020)

Also ich fand das letzte Posting gar nicht bösartig oder gemein, wer sich den Schuh selber anzieht und sich angegriffen fühlt ? 
Es geht hier doch um eigene Erfahrungen mit dem 3900X ??? Siehste... Das sind meine. Was andere mit Ihren Kisten machen ist letztendlich (mir) auch egal. Meine Meinung hab ich nunmehr geschildert und ich werde ganz lieb auf weitere Postings verzichten.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

derdvbsfan schrieb:


> Also ich fand das letzte Posting gar nicht bösartig oder gemein, wer sich den Schuh selber anzieht und sich angegriffen fühlt ?



"Diese diese dummen aber echt dummen Ansagen Auromatikboard gekauft und jetzt hat man den Automudus zu verwenden und son Kram, der ist für Vollblutprofis (lol) gedacht damit die Kiste läuft ohne abzuschmieren."

Das war Dein Satz. Müssen wir wirklich noch erklären, wie so etwas rüberkommt?

Es ist Dein Rechner, Du kannst damit machen was Du willst. Aber hier herzukommen und alle, die nicht so denken, wie Du, und die Dich nach Gründen für Deine Maßnahmen fragen, als Idioten hinzustellen, kommt nun mal nicht gut an.


----------



## DaHell63 (29. Februar 2020)

Mir fällt jetzt nichts, aber schon garnichts ein, was ein im Bios fest eingestellter Takt besser machen soll.


derdvbsfan schrieb:


> Den Single Core Boost und der Max Boost ist  mir egal, ich rufe die Leistung über Bios Setting dann ab wenn ich Sie  brauche.


Wenn Dich die Taktsprünge und Temperatursprünge nerven, dann hat WIN 10 mit dem Energiesparmodus genau das Richtige für Dich. Die  2.2 GHz sind  mehr als ausreichend zum surfen, Video schauen usw.  Wenn es nötig ist mit  ein zwei Klicks einen anderen Fahrplan gwählt und das volle Potenial der CPU zum zocken und arbeiten nutzen.

Noch mehr Leistung kannst Du ja genauso wie jetzt weiterhin über das Bios abrufen. Ausser zum Benchen sehe ich da aber keine Veranlassung dafür.

Zu deinem Auftreten hat ja schon @Grestorn  alles gesagt .

Edit:
Und so überragend sind deine Werte jetzt nicht, daß Du damit irgend jemand überzeugen könntest. Oder was war sonst dein Bestreben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Februar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Und so überragend sind deine Werte jetzt nicht, daß Du damit irgend jemand überzeugen könntest. Oder was war sonst dein Bestreben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Alter.
Für einen 3900X sind das kranke Werte.
Wie kommen die Zustande? Wie gemacht?

Meiner dümpelt bei ~540sc und ~8000mc oder so rum.

PS: Hab den Thread seit Wochen nicht verfolgt. Was ist so der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## blautemple (29. Februar 2020)

Also mir sind die hohen Temperaturen völlig egal. Man muss halt nur die Lüfterkurve etwas anpassen. Ich lasse bei mir die Lüfter für den CPU Kühler bis 70 Grad CPU Temperatur mit minimaler Geschwindigkeit laufen. Also kein Unterschied zu früheren Systemen. Man muss sich halt nur damit abfinden das man keine 30 grad im Idle und 60 Grad unter Last hat. Gibt schlimmeres 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue_focus (29. Februar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Und so überragend sind deine Werte jetzt nicht, daß Du damit irgend jemand überzeugen könntest. Oder was war sonst dein Bestreben?
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist es immer noch ein Rätsel wie ihr die SoC-Power so weit runter bekommt. Der SoC braucht bei mir15W +- 0,5W. Da kann ich machen was ich will.
Ich hab zwar den 3950er, aber rein physisch sollte das doch das gleich Ding sein...


----------



## Grestorn (29. Februar 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Mir ist es immer noch ein Rätsel wie ihr die SoC-Power so weit runter bekommt. Der SoC braucht bei mir15W +- 0,5W. Da kann ich machen was ich will.
> Ich hab zwar den 3950er, aber rein physisch sollte das doch das gleich Ding sein...



Meinst Du CPU SoC Power? Das sollte WEIT von 15 Watt weg sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blue_focus (29. Februar 2020)

Tja ehh....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stock war der so bei 12W. Seit der RAM aber auf 3733 CL16 läuft, haben sich nochmal 3 Watt drauf addiert. Hab aber abgesehen, von der RAM-Spannung, die nun bei 1.41V läuft nichts dergleichen verändert. SoC-Voltage usw. ist alles auf Auto.


----------



## Berky (29. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand seine 3900x auf 65w umgestellt und die Temps vs 105w verglichen? (Idle+Last)
Ab AGESA 1.0.0.4b kann man ja angeblich mit einem Klick den Ryzens das Stromsparen beibringen.


----------



## deady1000 (29. Februar 2020)

Mein SoC zieht auch 10-15W.
Hab aber auch feste Spannung (leicht OV) drauf.


----------



## blue_focus (1. März 2020)

Ich habe ja schon von anderen UEFI gelesen, dass man auch für den SoC P-States konfigurieren kann. Ich kann das bei mir aber nirgends finden. Der läuft somit wahrscheinlich immer auf P0. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grestorn (1. März 2020)

Ich sollte anmerken, dass ich das RAM auf Standard-Spannung laufen lasse und mit 3200MHz (entsprechend die IF mit 1600). Der Grund ist, dass es normal nicht notwendig ist, RAM und IF zu übertakten, die Performance stimmt auch so. Aber wie gesagt, bei mir komme ich eher auf 5Watt für den SoC


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2020)

Berky schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine 3900x auf 65w umgestellt und die Temps vs 105w verglichen? (Idle+Last)
> Ab AGESA 1.0.0.4b kann man ja angeblich mit einem Klick den Ryzens das Stromsparen beibringen.



Der 3900X genehmigt sich mit dem Boost ~150W, 100W braucht er mit den 3,8GHz Allcore ohne Boosttakt.
Ohne den Boosttakt läuft der 3900X eh schon deutlich effizienter.


----------



## Berky (1. März 2020)

Ich meine den Eco Mode, seit dem letzten AGESA Update kann man angeblich mit einem Klick den TDP des 3900x von 105w auf 65w runterstellen. Mich würde interessieren wie dann die Temps der CPU im Idle und unter Last ausfallen.


----------



## deady1000 (1. März 2020)

Berky schrieb:


> Ich meine den Eco Mode, seit dem letzten AGESA Update kann man angeblich mit einem Klick den TDP des 3900x von 105w auf 65w runterstellen. Mich würde interessieren wie dann die Temps der CPU im Idle und unter Last ausfallen.


Naja im Idle halt unverändert, da der Eco-Mode nur die Leistungsaufnahme limitiert und ein 3900X auch auf Auto nicht über 65W im Idle kommt.
Und bei Last bleibt er eben bei 65W kleben indem er so weit runtertaktet wie in diesem Moment erforderlich.
Kommt aber stark drauf an was es für eine Last ist. Manchmal taktet der auch fast gar nicht runter.

Wie die Temperaturen da aussehen ist bei jedem individuell.
Aber es entstehen eben etwa 65W Wärmeenergie, die abgeführt werden müssen, sprich damit käme dann selbst ein Wraith Stealth Kühler klar.

Ich denke die beste Lösung den 3900X zu betreiben ist mit einem modifizierten Energiesparplan, wie man ihn hier im Forum findet.
Dort gibt's niedrigere Idle-Takte und Verbräuche als beim AMD Ryzen Balanced und bei Last boostet der 3900X sogar höher.
Bei Bedarf kann man ja noch zusätzlich ein Power-Limit (zB 100W) per BIOS-Einstellung drüberbügeln.

Ich finde aber es macht überhaupt keinen Sinn einen Ryzen mit festem Takt und fester Spannung zu betreiben.
Da geht viel zu viel Potential verloren und viel sparsamer als die dynamische Einstellung ist das auch nicht.

Übrigens:
Das aller sparsamste ist der Energiesparplan Energiesparmodus.
--> dynamisches Abschalten der Kerne bis auf einen oder zwei
--> vCore auf 0,9V
--> dynamischer Takt auf bis zu 2200MHz

Idle-Core-Verbräuche von bis zu 4W zuzüglich SoC möglich.
Je nach Anwendung merkt man aber, dass der Ryzen nicht auf allen Pötten läuft und er reagiert auch, wegen des Energiesparens, nur recht träge auf Lastwechsel.

Ich nutze den Energiesparmodus deshalb nur im Idle auf dem Desktop und schalte beim Zocken bzw bei Last auf einen Custom Power Plan.
Die Leistungsaufnahme ist bei mir auf 105W begrenzt. Da komme ich aber ohnehin nur selten hin.


----------



## derdvbsfan (1. März 2020)

Berky schrieb:


> Ich meine den Eco Mode, seit dem letzten AGESA Update kann man angeblich mit einem Klick den TDP des 3900x von 105w auf 65w runterstellen. Mich würde interessieren wie dann die Temps der CPU im Idle und unter Last ausfallen.



durch das ständige hin und hergewechsel auch im Eco Modus auf 65 Watt, ständige Temperatursprünge von 32-48 Grad. Feste Spannung fester Takt, 30-32 Grad. Ich behalte meine Werte bei.


----------



## Grestorn (1. März 2020)

Darfst Du auch gerne.

Ich bleib bei den Defaults. Mit Abstand der beste Kompromiss. Leistung wenn ich sie brauche und akzeptable Energieaufnahme. Wenn ich sparen will, stelle ich mit einem Mausklick auf "Energiesparmodus" in Windows um.


----------



## icewater2 (13. Juni 2020)

Maik75 schrieb:


> Danke, das hat wirklich nichts mit dem Thema zu tun,
> 
> also den RAM selbst konfigurieren brauchte auch nichts.  :-/
> 
> ...



Merkwürdig, dass du so "in den Hammer gelaufen" bist. Könnte es am Motherboard liegen? Mit dem MSI MEG X570 Unfiy taktet mein Ryzen 9 X3900 bis auf 4.6MHz und wird nicht wärmer als 75 Grad. Wenn ich Videos rendere, kann es sein, dass er mal auf 4.7 MHz und 85 Grad geht. Aber das sehr selten. Wenn ich ganz normal arbeite, dann bleibt er auf guten 55-65 Grad, was für einen 12-Kernen durchaus normal ist. - Im Officebetrieb  oder bei nicht anspruchsvoller Verwendung schalte ich im Dragon -Center auf den Silent-Mode, die Taktrate wird auf etwa 2.5MHz reduziert und Geschwindigkeit und Temperatur kommen runter - etwa auf 35-40 Grad. - Ich habe einen BeQuiet Dark Pro 4 Kühler installiert, der flüsterleise kühlt. Den normalen Alltag habe ich mir so eingestellt, dass ich den PC kaum höre (mit 4.3 MHz getaktet). 

Ich bin seit 1985 mit Intel unterwegs und habe das erste mal einen AMD gekauft und bin echt begeistert - kann also deinen Ärger nicht nachvollziehen, sorry. Wenn du möchtest, können wir gerne nochmals schauen, woran das bei deinem PC liegen könnte.


----------

